# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot Nysse-liikenteestä, syksy 2021

## Razer

Aloitetaanpa uusi viestiketju uuden linjastoaikakauden kunniaksi!



Kuvassa linjan 16 lähtö Hakametsästä Irjalaan klo 6:44. Erikoisen hankalaksi tehty pysäkiltä lähteminen, kun suoraan ajavan linja-auton tarvitsisi päästä heti vasemmanpuoleisimmalle kaistalle. Nyt ei ollut kuin yksi pakettiauto edessä, mutta myöhemmin päivällä voi olla jo hankalampi tuosta mennä.

Linjan 16 vuorot lähtevät tästä pääsääntöisesti minuuteilla 14 29 44 59. Ratikat Hervannasta saapuvat minuuteilla 00 08 15 23 30 38 45 53. Ymmärrän tietysti, että myöhästymisvaraa ja pysäkiltä toiselle siirtymiseen pitää jonkin verran olla aikaa, mutta 6 minuuttia on toisaalta perin paljon, kun vuorovälit ovat näin päin.

Toiseen suuntaan linjan 16 vuorot saapuvat minuuteilla 09 24 39 54. Ratikat Hervantaan päin lähtevät minuuteilla 02 09 17 24 32 39 47 54. Bussi saattaa tietysti olla jokusen minuutin myöhässä, mutta käytännössä vaihtamiseen kuluva aika on tässä kyllä maksimoitu.

Kaupin kampuksen vaihtoterminaalissa ehdin sen verran seuraamaan aamun ensimmäisiä vaihtoaaltoja klo 5:45 ja 6:00, että siellä vaihdot olivat ripeämpiä, mutta toisaalta myöhästymisvaraa ei jäänyt juuri yhtään. Linjan 17 vuoro kaartoi pysäkille juuri, kun kello oli lyömässä 6:00. "Onneksi" matkustajia oli bussin kyydissä pyöreä nolla  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

Ratikkakiima-ajalle tyypilliseen tapaan https://www.pasikuparinen.fi/trejoukkoliikenne näyttää tutkassa ainoastaan linjojen 1 ja 3 yksiköt, eli bussiliikenne on tutkasta pois kokonaan. Vahvaa suorittamista, kun data tuonne tulee avoimesta lähteestä. 😂

----------


## Scalamies

> Ratikkakiima-ajalle tyypilliseen tapaan https://www.pasikuparinen.fi/trejoukkoliikenne näyttää tutkassa ainoastaan linjojen 1 ja 3 yksiköt, eli bussiliikenne on tutkasta pois kokonaan. Vahvaa suorittamista, kun data tuonne tulee avoimesta lähteestä. 😂


no nyt ei näy kun vain TKL:n ja PirTilin autot, Paunun ja Länsilinjojen autot jostain syystä kateissa, esim. linjalla 6 ei näy kun TKL #105

----------


## Eppu

PirTil:n uutuksia tutkasta havaittuna: #70/55, #72/40, #73 /41, #74/40, #76/50, #77/55, #79/40, #80/50, #82/41, #85/79
Citeoita #6 ja #7 en tutkasta löytänyt linjalta, liekö nuo sitten vakiona ylöjärvellä tai kangasalla, ainakin kunhan koulut alkavat...?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:19 ----------

Linjalla 13 palvelee pirtil #86, LPX-586. Tämä on näitä norjasta tuotuja teli-8700:a,joten niitä lie sitten ainakin 3kpl.

----------


## tkp

> Aloitetaanpa uusi viestiketju uuden linjastoaikakauden kunniaksi!
> 
> 
> 
> Kuvassa linjan 16 lähtö Hakametsästä Irjalaan klo 6:44. Erikoisen hankalaksi tehty pysäkiltä lähteminen, kun suoraan ajavan linja-auton tarvitsisi päästä heti vasemmanpuoleisimmalle kaistalle. Nyt ei ollut kuin yksi pakettiauto edessä, mutta myöhemmin päivällä voi olla jo hankalampi tuosta mennä.


Käytännössä tuossa rikotaan tieliikennelakia. sulkuviivaa kun ei saa ylittää.

----------


## Razer

Kävin vilkuilemassa vielä Lissusta, miten liikenne mahtaa illan mittaan sujua. Oheiset kuvakaappaukset otettu kaikki noin klo 18:00. Selvästi reitit 9 ja 19 ketjuuntuvat herkimmin, vaikka niiden pitäisi kulkea lomittain. Sitä en tiedä, miten voi linjalla 28 olla peräkkäinajo, kun sen pitäisi kuitenkin kulkea 30 minuutin välein. Eikä ollut kumpikaan edes siirtoajossa.

----------


## nickr

Iltapäiväruuhkan aikaan oli Tampereen keskusta-alueella aikamoinen liikennekaaos. Pispalan valtatien perusjonot ulottuivat parhaimmillaan lähes Tipotielle asti. Pahin sumppu vaikutti kuitenkin olevan Sorin aukion ympäristö. 80:llä kesti kiertää 5-10 minuuttia uudelta lähtöpysäkiltä Sorin aukio B Rautatienkadun ja Vuolteenkadun kautta Hatanpään valtatielle. Tähän ruuhkaan toki vaikuttaa myös alueen kaukolämpötyömaat. Sorin aukio B pysäkillä oli edelleen työmaanauhat, eikä mitään merkkiä siitä, että pysäkki olisi otettu käyttöön. Matkustajat vaikuttivatkin nousevan 80:een torin toisen puolen pysäkiltä C. 

Sijaintitietojen perusteella myös Hämeenpuisto oli erittäin ruuhkautunut, siihen saattoi vaikuttaa kolmostiellä tapahtunut kolari. Nämä kuitenkin aiheuttivat niin isoja myöhästymisiä, ettei kovin usein näe. Maksilinjoilla 13 ja 28 pahimpaan aikaan jumiin jääneet autot olivat jopa 45 minuuttia myöhässä. 

Yllätyin myös, että Länsilinjoilla oli vielä käytössä vuoden 2007 Volvo 8500:sia, näistä ainakin #133 oli linjalla 80 ja #137 linjalla 29. Ja Razerin kuvassahan näkyy myös #139 linjalla 16. Linjan 16 autot eivät jostain syystä ole edelleenkään tulleet tutkassa näkyviin.




> Citeoita #6 ja #7 en tutkasta löytänyt linjalta, liekö nuo sitten vakiona ylöjärvellä tai kangasalla, ainakin kunhan koulut alkavat...?


Citeat olivat linjalla 12.

----------


## killerpop

> Kävin vilkuilemassa vielä Lissusta, miten liikenne mahtaa illan mittaan sujua. Oheiset kuvakaappaukset otettu kaikki noin klo 18:00. Selvästi reitit 9 ja 19 ketjuuntuvat herkimmin, vaikka niiden pitäisi kulkea lomittain. Sitä en tiedä, miten voi linjalla 28 olla peräkkäinajo, kun sen pitäisi kuitenkin kulkea 30 minuutin välein. Eikä ollut kumpikaan edes siirtoajossa.


Tuo 9/19 on tehnyt sitä jo kesänkin ajan. 17:30 aikaan myös Metson kulmilla sama tilanne. Eikä varmaan ole myöskään kaiketi suunniteltua, että linja 7 kulkee Vehmaisiin 3 min vuorovälillä kuten tuona havaintoaikana (10 min taitaa olla pysäkkiaikatauluissa).
Ylöjärven suuntaan puolestaan 80 näytti olevan ketjuuntunut, Onkiniemen mäessä tuli linjakilvetön, ilmeisesti A3 arkeilla tuulilasin koristellut LL #3 vastaan ja perässä 80C. Ko isoissa lakanoissa oli linjakilven pimeyden vuoksi piirrettynä 80, kirjainvariaatiota ei tainnut ollakaan....

----------


## nickr

> Ylöjärven suuntaan puolestaan 80 näytti olevan ketjuuntunut, Onkiniemen mäessä tuli linjakilvetön, ilmeisesti A3 arkeilla tuulilasin koristellut LL #3 vastaan ja perässä 80C. Ko isoissa lakanoissa oli linjakilven pimeyden vuoksi piirrettynä 80, kirjainvariaatiota ei tainnut ollakaan....


Äkkiseltään kun katsoin, niin nuo paperit näyttivät joltain styroksinpaloilta.  :Very Happy:  Osa taisi olla jo pudonnut poiskin, joten oli hankaluuksia tunnistaa auto edes 80:ksi.

----------


## killerpop

> Käytännössä tuossa rikotaan tieliikennelakia. sulkuviivaa kun ei saa ylittää.


Et kai epäile Nyssen suunnittelutaitoa? Eiköhän se sulkuviiva käydä yön pimeydessä poistamassa  :Wink: 



> Äkkiseltään kun katsoin, niin nuo paperit näyttivät joltain styroksinpaloilta.  Osa taisi olla jo pudonnut poiskin, joten oli hankaluuksia tunnistaa auto edes 80:ksi.


Joo, havainto toisesta bussista ikkunan läpi ja näytti aika omaperäiseltä viritykseltä, en edes ajatellut, että voisi olla jotain muuta kuin paperia, mutta pisteet siitä, että olivat isompia kuin A4-arkit. Melkoista.

----------


## Jufo

Mitä iltapäivällä seurasin pasikuparinen.fi lähinnä linjaa 7 niin iltapäivällä oltiin Kalkkuun päin noin 20 min myöhässä mikä heijastui myös siihen, että ennen viittä lähdöt Kalkusta olivat 10 min myöhässä. Linjasivulle on annettu ajoaikaa 1h 10 min ennen seuraavaa lähtöä eli ruuhka-aikaan linjalla on 14 autoa (keskipäivällä 10 kpl).

----------


## killerpop

> Eikä varmaan ole myöskään kaiketi suunniteltua, että linja 7 kulkee Vehmaisiin 3 min vuorovälillä kuten tuona havaintoaikana (10 min taitaa olla pysäkkiaikatauluissa).


Menipä hienosti ilmansuunnat sekaisin, Kalkkuunhan ne autot oli menossa. Taitaa tuo Vehmainen tulla takaraivosta, eihän se edes sinne mene enää...

----------


## heto

> Käytännössä tuossa rikotaan tieliikennelakia. sulkuviivaa kun ei saa ylittää.


Tuosta saattaa päästä laillisesti kulkemaan, jos ajaa oikeaa kaistaa suoraan. Tuollaiset suorakulmaiset nuolikilvethän ovat vain opasteita eivätkä rajoita sitä, mihin suuntiin kaistalta saa ajaa, ja lähtökohtaisesti oikeanpuoleisinta kaistaa saa ajaa suoraan. Tosin ajorataan maalattua nuoltahan on noudatettava, joten jos tuohon oikelle kaistalle on maalattu nuoli oikealle, sitten tuo menee väkisin laittomaksi.

----------


## Eppu

Näitä PirTil:n norjasta tulleita teli 8700:a on ainakin 4kpl (#82... #86). Autoa #81 en ole havainnut että onko sekin. Yhden linjakilpi ei tunnistanut ääkkösiä lainkaan, kun palveli linjalla 46 tekstein 'Perl th'.

Valkeakosken liikenteen #2 ja #12 liikennöivät niinikään Kangasalla. Toinen varmuudella linjalla 47, toinenkin ehkä mutta havaintohetkellä kilvissä oli tilausajo-tekstit.

----------


## Razer

Tuli kiireessä perin huono kuva, mutta kävinpähän ohimennen vilkaisemassa Länsi-Hervannan päätepysäkillä linjojen 5 ja 6 lähtöjä, niin siellähän odottikin klo 9:30 aikaan ihan ruuhkaksi asti busseja. Toistuukohan tämä 15 minuutin välein koko pitkän päivän? Myös linjalla 7 huomasin jopa kolme autoa Linnainmaalla samanaikaisesti, joista 2 saapumispysäkillä ja 1 lähtöpysäkillä. Atalassakin linjan 18 autoja ehtii aina saapua 2 kerrallaan ennen kuin ensimmäinen ehtii lähteä. Onpahan ainakin sitten myöhästymisvaraa (mutta myös kustannuksia).

----------


## killerpop

Nysse on näemmä ulkoistanut omien mokiensa havainnoinnin muille https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/4252156




> JOILLAKIN Nyssen bussipysäkeillä on vielä vanhaan linjastoon perustuvia aikataulutietoja ja kylttejä, jotka eivät enää pidä paikkaansa. Suunnittelupäällikkö Häyrysen mukaan Nysse kerää nyt virhetietoja pysäkeiltä lähinnä kuljettajien kautta ja lähettää sitten korjauslistan urakoitsijalle.
> 
>  Jos pysäkin uudet aikataulutiedot ja kyltti ovat jääneet vaihtamatta, ei niitä kuitenkaan kannata jälkikäteen käydä yksi kerrallaan muuttamassa. Pysäkkejä Tampereella on yli 1500, hän toteaa.


Tähän liittyen, eilen ihmettelin että miksihän linja 90 on saanut oman pysäkin Metsolta https://reittiopas.tampere.fi/pysakit/tampere%3A0022 aiemminhan tuota käytti kaikki Pyynikintorille päättyvät vuorot. Pysäkkimerkki kehikkoineen on kyllä purettu, myös linja 90 päre on siirretty pysäkkiin 0024. Nyt yskii siis digipalvelut, eikä maastomerkinnät. Vahvaa suoritusta.

----------


## nickr

Tuohon Tamperelaisen juttuun liittyen, huhtikuusta lähtien pysäkkitiedoista vastaava yritys on ollut Uusi Era Palvelut, kun ennen se oli Pirkanmaan Siistix. https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...eka_py(183650)
En ole Pirkanmaan Siistixin aikana ikinä nähnyt yhtä paljoa virheitä kuin mitä nyt olen parin viime viikon aikana huomannut. Esim. Keskustorilla linjan 80 kyltti on F-pysäkin sijaan yhdellä terminaalin laitureista. 10:n kylttiä Kaukajärvelle ei löydy mistään. Ruskontiellä kulkiessani huomasin, että tietoja on vaihdettu joiltain pysäkeiltä, joillain oli vanhat tiedot, kun taas uudella Vanha Hervannnantie th -pysäkillä (huom. kolme n-kirjainta) ei ole mitään bussipysäkin merkkiä. Pysäkillä Ruskontie I luki kahteen kertaan "58 Hervanta", mutta kadun toisen puolen pysäkillä oli vielä vanha kyltti Sääksjärvelle. 

Lähes joka päivä löydän ihan vahingossakin uusia virheitä. Että ei voi kuin ihmetellä ketkä näitä kylttejä on käynyt vaihtelemassa, ihan kuin olisi tahallaan jätetty pysäkkejä välistä, ja joidenkin kohdalla ei ole viitsitty tarkistaa meneekö kyltti nyt oikealle pysäkille vai ei. Mutta kun halvalla saa, niin tällaista tulee. Jos edes ryhtyvät virheitään korjaamaan, niin tulee kyllä pitkä reissu.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko Pirkan kaikki uudet Volvot nyt ajossa? ja montako niitä kaikkiaan on?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:31 ----------

Ja ovatko Länärin kaikki Scalat nyt poistettu jolloin Paunu on nyt ko. mallin ainoa omistaja?

----------


## Lahti 402

Yks asia jonka kannattaa ottaa tarkkailuun on tuo Kaupin Kampuksen liikenneympyrän ruuhkautuminen ruuhka-aikana. Peräti 3 bussia jonossa liikennevaloissa ja monta autollista palaamassa töistä kotiin siinä ympärillä jonottamassa. 

Itse entisen itäisen puolen #8 linjan asiakkaana olen pettynyt bussiyhteyksieni heikentymisestä, ei ole suoraa yhteyttä keskustaan. Vaihto Ratikkaan TAYS:illa ei pääse Keskustoriin asti sekä varalinja #6 ei mene Keskustoriin tai Pyynikintorin puolelle, vaan kääntyy Hatanpään tielle. Linjalla #18 kalusto 8900 telivolvoja, ja matkustajien määrä havaintojeni mukaan jäänyt melko vähäiseksi. Vaivautuuko ihmiset käyttämään sitä linjaa? Toki dataa vielä on syytä kerätä, sen verran tuore muutos.

Mielestäni Atala/Vehmainen/Piettasenkatu ovat olleet häviäjiä asukkaiden näkökulmasta.

----------


## Eppu

Nämä PirTil:n Unibussilta tulleet telit ovat:
LPX-584 #82
LPX-585 #83
LPX-586 #86
LPX-587 #85
LPX-589 #84

Sopivasti voisi veikata että on myös rekisterinumeron puolesta väliin jäävä LPX-588 joka olisi sitten #81, mutta tästä ei ole minulla havaintoa eikä tietoa.
Mitähän autoja lie sitten PirTil #57, #58 ja #59 vai ovatko mitään?

Muutaman kuvankin olen ehtinyt mainituista autoista ottamaan: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukausikuvasto/2021/08/

----------


## Rebiaf

> Ja ovatko Länärin kaikki Scalat nyt poistettu jolloin Paunu on nyt ko. mallin ainoa omistaja?


Harmi kyllä, mutta ne poistettiin jo pian kesäkauden vaihteen jälkeen. Ilman, että ehdin päästä ajamaan. Ei ole näkynyt enää varikolla tai viereisellä tontilla, jossa lepäsi jyväskylän ja joensuun kalustoa sekä nyssestä poistuvia.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Harmi kyllä, mutta ne poistettiin jo pian kesäkauden vaihteen jälkeen. Ilman, että ehdin päästä ajamaan. Ei ole näkynyt enää varikolla tai viereisellä tontilla, jossa lepäsi jyväskylän ja joensuun kalustoa sekä nyssestä poistuvia.


Okei, juu mietin vaan kun kalustolistoja ei olla vielä ehditty päivittää. Ja montako kaalaa Paunulla on vielä jäljellä?

----------


## Eppu

> Okei, juu mietin vaan kun kalustolistoja ei olla vielä ehditty päivittää. Ja montako kaalaa Paunulla on vielä jäljellä?


Taitaa olla ainoastaan #136-139, #164, #165, #171 ja #172. Mutta tästäkään ei ole varmuutta koska ainakaan näistä kahta viimeisenä mainittua en ole syysliikenteen alkaessa havainnut.

----------


## nickr

> Taitaa olla ainoastaan #136-139, #164, #165, #171 ja #172. Mutta tästäkään ei ole varmuutta koska ainakaan näistä kahta viimeisenä mainittua en ole syysliikenteen alkaessa havainnut.


Viime aikoina #136 ja #137 ovat olleet suhteellisen usein kympillä, #138 ja #139 taitavat pyöriä Kämmenniemen suunnalla, #165 on ollut silloin tällöin 70:llä ja #172 taisi olla alkuviikosta kutosella. #164:ta en muistaakseni ole hetkeen nähnyt, mutta eiköhän sekin jossain vielä aja.

----------


## nickr

Avoimen datan mukaan LL #19 pitkästä aikaa liikenteessä, tänään ollut linjalla 78.

Sitten ihan eri aiheeseen liittyvä kysymys. Katselin Paunun kalustolistaa, ja huomasin että #124 olisi tämän vuoden puolella poistunut, lisätiedoiksi laitettu "Romuttui ulosajossa Teiskossa". Milloin tällainen on tapahtunut, kun minulta on mennyt ihan ohi? Onko aiheesta kenties jotain uutista, kun itse en ainakaan löytänyt?

----------


## killerpop

> Sitten ihan eri aiheeseen liittyvä kysymys. Katselin Paunun kalustolistaa, ja huomasin että #124 olisi tämän vuoden puolella poistunut, lisätiedoiksi laitettu "Romuttui ulosajossa Teiskossa". Milloin tällainen on tapahtunut, kun minulta on mennyt ihan ohi? Onko aiheesta kenties jotain uutista, kun itse en ainakaan löytänyt?


Tuskin siitä uutista onkaan, mutta whatsappin viestihistoriasta löytyy 8.2. päivätty viesti, jossa #124 kohtaloksi sinetöitiin elintenluovutus. Ilmeisesti 30.1.2021 ko autolla leikittiin metsuria Teisko kk:n suunnalla

----------


## tkp

> Tuskin siitä uutista onkaan, mutta whatsappin viestihistoriasta löytyy 8.2. päivätty viesti, jossa #124 kohtaloksi sinetöitiin elintenluovutus. Ilmeisesti 30.1.2021 ko autolla leikittiin metsuria Teisko kk:n suunnalla


Jossain Teiskon suunnan fb-ryhmässä oli kuvia ja juttua asiasta, mutta tosiaan päätyi ojaan Petääjärventiellä.

----------


## Lahti 402

> Taitaa olla ainoastaan #136-139, #164, #165, #171 ja #172. Mutta tästäkään ei ole varmuutta koska ainakaan näistä kahta viimeisenä mainittua en ole syysliikenteen alkaessa havainnut.


Tiistaina 10.8. #171 ajeli linjalla 6.

----------


## Eppu

PirTil #81 palvelee asiakkaita linjalla 79 tänään lauantaina. Linjakilpiin ei näemmä ole ohjelmoitu sopivia tekstejä lauantailiikennettä varten, kun niiden mukaan luvataan että Pirkkalaan pääsisi: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...9591_ptl81.JPG

----------


## bussitietäjä

> PirTil #81 palvelee asiakkaita linjalla 79 tänään lauantaina. Linjakilpiin ei näemmä ole ohjelmoitu sopivia tekstejä lauantailiikennettä varten, kun niiden mukaan luvataan että Pirkkalaan pääsisi: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...9591_ptl81.JPG


Onko näissä ZF, VOITH vai I-SHIFT?

----------


## Eppu

> Onko näissä ZF, VOITH vai I-SHIFT?


Äänistä päätellen näissä on kaukoliikennebussin vaihteisto, samoin kuin pirtil #15... 18.

----------


## nickr

Linjalla 12 näyttää olevan eroja TKL:n ja PirTilin linjakilpien teksteissä. TKL:llä teksti lukee mielestäni ihan oikein "Pirkkala - Kurikka - Vähäjärvi", sen sijaan Tilausliikenteen autoissa lukee vähän erikoisessa järjestyksessä "Kurikka - Vähäjärvi - Pirkkala".

Myös linjalla 86 huomasin linjakilpitekstin muuttuneen liikennöitsijän myötä, vaikka reitti on edelleen sama. Länsilinjojen busseissa lukenut "Soppeenharju - Siivikkala" oli muuttunut TKL:llä muotoon "V:tausta - Lielahti - Siivikkala". Sen verran pitkä rimpsu oli saatu laitettua, että lyhyen matkan päässä ollessa ylärivin tekstistä oli jo vähän hankalaa saada selvää.

----------


## killerpop

> Nysse on näemmä ulkoistanut omien mokiensa havainnoinnin muille https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/4252156


Digipalveluissa pysäkki Venesatama 1009 https://reittiopas.tampere.fi/pysakit/tampere%3A1009 näyttää heränneen eloon yhden linjan osalta. En ainakaan eilen tuota pysäkkiä havainnut maastossa, joten lienee tämäkin suunnittelun moka. Muita linjojahan tuohon ei ole laitettu kuin 82, mutta olisi kiva, jos asiakkaat saisivat virheetöntä tietoa.

----------


## kalle.

> Linjalla 12 näyttää olevan eroja TKL:n ja PirTilin linjakilpien teksteissä. TKL:llä teksti lukee mielestäni ihan oikein "Pirkkala - Kurikka - Vähäjärvi", sen sijaan Tilausliikenteen autoissa lukee vähän erikoisessa järjestyksessä "Kurikka - Vähäjärvi - Pirkkala".
> 
> Myös linjalla 86 huomasin linjakilpitekstin muuttuneen liikennöitsijän myötä, vaikka reitti on edelleen sama. Länsilinjojen busseissa lukenut "Soppeenharju - Siivikkala" oli muuttunut TKL:llä muotoon "V:tausta - Lielahti - Siivikkala". Sen verran pitkä rimpsu oli saatu laitettua, että lyhyen matkan päässä ollessa ylärivin tekstistä oli jo vähän hankalaa saada selvää.


NYSSE-liikenteessä tilaaja määrittelee tarkasti jokaisen linjan kilvityksen. Ohje on varsin selkeä ja siinä on esimerkkikuva jokaisesta kilpinumero/-teksti yhdistelmästä. Tuo 12 on määritetty siinä nimenomaa muodossa Pirkkala-Kurikka-Vähäjärvi ja suuraakkosin esitettäväksi. 86 taasen muuttui tuossa kilvitysohjeessa muutettavaksi talviliikenteen alkaessa. Siinä oikea muoto olisi Vuorentausta-Lielahti-Siivikkala (suuraakkosin), mutta kilpilaitteisiin ei mahdu järkevänkokoisella fontilla koko teksti, siitä tulee tuo ehkä hieman kyseenalainen lyhenne V:tausta.

----------


## killerpop

Linjan 12 myötä katosi myös TKL:n mobiteceista 14:lta kesän ajan tuttu RYYDUNPOHJA. Tuosta vaan ei ole tietoa, oliko sekin NYSSEn tilaama, kun muut kilpimallit kertoi RYYDYNPOHJA

----------


## nickr

> NYSSE-liikenteessä tilaaja määrittelee tarkasti jokaisen linjan kilvityksen. Ohje on varsin selkeä ja siinä on esimerkkikuva jokaisesta kilpinumero/-teksti yhdistelmästä. Tuo 12 on määritetty siinä nimenomaa muodossa Pirkkala-Kurikka-Vähäjärvi ja suuraakkosin esitettäväksi. 86 taasen muuttui tuossa kilvitysohjeessa muutettavaksi talviliikenteen alkaessa. Siinä oikea muoto olisi Vuorentausta-Lielahti-Siivikkala (suuraakkosin), mutta kilpilaitteisiin ei mahdu järkevänkokoisella fontilla koko teksti, siitä tulee tuo ehkä hieman kyseenalainen lyhenne V:tausta.


Ahaa, Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne ei siis noudata annettua määräystä. Ilmeisesti näiden ohjeiden noudattamattomuudesta ei kuitenkaan seuraa mitään? Linjan 12 lisäksi tulee ainakin mieleen Kangasalan linja 46, jossa Paunun liikennöidessä luki toiseen suuntaan "Ruutana - Perälä th" ja toiseen suuntaan "Kangasala Pikkola", mutta nyt PirTilin liikennöidessä lukee "Perälä th" ja "Tredu Kangasala". Vaikea uskoa, että nuo jälkimmäiset olisivat Nyssen uudet ohjeet. Kenties PirTil siis luulee, että ohjeet koskevat kaikkia muita paitsi heitä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

> oli muuttunut TKL:llä muotoon "V:tausta - Lielahti - Siivikkala". Sen verran pitkä rimpsu oli saatu laitettua, että lyhyen matkan päässä ollessa ylärivin tekstistä oli jo vähän hankalaa saada selvää.


Hmm, olisko ollut sitten kilpimallien kesken eroja, ainakin tässä Mobitecissa myös ylärivi on aika selkeästi luettavissa

Samalla näemä linjalla on siirrytty enimmäkseen telimataliin, Länsilinjojen aikaan telejä näkyi lähinnä aamun tuplauksessa, joka oli kaukoliikenneauto Ylöjärveltä Ikaalisiin. Eilen TKL #30 ja tällä hetkellä datan mukaan #125.

----------


## nickr

PTL #42 ajoi yhdeksän jälkeen kesän viimeisen lisävuoron Pyynikin kesäteatterilta Kaukajärvelle. 
Sinänsä hassua, että Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne ei kai ikinä ole liikennöinyt Kaukajärvelle, eikä ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa tule liikennöimään, mutta näiden muutaman kesäteatterivuoron kuljettajat ovat kuitenkin joutuneet Kaukajärven reitin nyt opettelemaan. Ennen 9.8. nämä kesäteatterin lisävuorothan menivät 25:n reittiä Linnainmaalle.

----------


## killerpop

> Sinänsä hassua, että Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne ei kai ikinä ole liikennöinyt Kaukajärvelle, eikä ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa tule liikennöimään


On se jo hetken ajellut. Annala kun on osa Kaukajärveä. Samainen kartta aluejakoineen myös todistaa, että Tesomalla ei ole vieläkään junaseisaketta vaan se on Ristimäessä.

----------


## nickr

> On se jo hetken ajellut. Annala kun on osa Kaukajärveä. Samainen kartta aluejakoineen myös todistaa, että Tesomalla ei ole vieläkään junaseisaketta vaan se on Ristimäessä.


Tuo olikin mielenkiintoinen kartta. Mutta tosiaan, tarkoitin siis tietysti tuota Kaukajärven reittiä (linja 10), jota PirTil ei ole ajanut.

----------


## Scalamies

23.8

PTL #31 / 26 outoa, että sillä linjalla ajelee telibussi.

----------


## killerpop

> 23.8
> 
> PTL #31 / 26 outoa, että sillä linjalla ajelee telibussi.


Tavallaan en ole yllättynyt. Viitteitä antoi jo aikaisemmin edesmenneellä linjalla 21 käytetyt teliautot. Kalusto vaan on niin teliautopainotteinen, että niitä vaan tultaneen näkemään linjoilla, joilla lyhyemmätkin autot varmasti riittäisivät.

Samana havaintopäivänä myöskin lyhyempää kalustoa pääasiassa teleillä liikennöitävällä linjalla, eli TKL #132/7

----------


## Eppu

> Samana havaintopäivänä myöskin lyhyempää kalustoa pääasiassa teleillä liikennöitävällä linjalla, eli TKL #132/7


Samalla linjalla taisi palvella myös #95. Useamman kerran olen havainnut lyhyen bussin myös 8-linjalla.

Ehkä päivän erikoisin havainto mulle oli LL #109, joka oli parkissa Kaarilan päätteellä aamulla 9 aikoihin. Mahtoiko olla tuossa 26Y -linjalla? Mitään muutakaan en kyllä keksi. Kuljettajalle lie pieniä haasteita kieputella kyseistä autoa Ojustenkadulla...

----------


## nickr

> Ehkä päivän erikoisin havainto mulle oli LL #109, joka oli parkissa Kaarilan päätteellä aamulla 9 aikoihin. Mahtoiko olla tuossa 26Y -linjalla? Mitään muutakaan en kyllä keksi. Kuljettajalle lie pieniä haasteita kieputella kyseistä autoa Ojustenkadulla...


Oho, no jos oli 26Y:llä niin onpa erikoista, koska Nysse-sivuillakin luvattiin että linjaa ajetaan 13-paikkaisella pikkubussilla.

----------


## Eppu

24.8.
TKL #68 / 5. Kuvittelin että nämä vanhat jokerivolvot olisivat jo poistettu, mutta yllättäen eivät olekaan. Tai ei ainakaan kyseessä oleva yksilö.

----------


## Scalamies

> Tavallaan en ole yllättynyt. Viitteitä antoi jo aikaisemmin edesmenneellä linjalla 21 käytetyt teliautot. Kalusto vaan on niin teliautopainotteinen, että niitä vaan tultaneen näkemään linjoilla, joilla lyhyemmätkin autot varmasti riittäisivät.
> 
> Samana havaintopäivänä myöskin lyhyempää kalustoa pääasiassa teleillä liikennöitävällä linjalla, eli TKL #132/7


niinhän se on. tänäänkin 26:lla ajeli #63 ja myös 14:lla liikkuu 2 teliä, #28 ja #41 vaikka silläkin linjalla lyhyetkin riittäisi.

----------


## Eppu

Samalla ihmettelen, miksi linjalla 90 on pääasiassa lyhyitä autoja. Muutaman havainnon perusteella sinne tarvittaisiin nimenomaan apupyöräbusseja etenkin ruuhka-aikaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Samalla ihmettelen, miksi linjalla 90 on pääasiassa lyhyitä autoja. Muutaman havainnon perusteella sinne tarvittaisiin nimenomaan apupyöräbusseja etenkin ruuhka-aikaan.


Varmaan omalta osaltaan tämä linjastorakenteen täydellinen myllertäminen tuli siinä mielessä huonoon aikaan, että oli voimassaolevia sopimuksia kilpailutetuista kohteista, joille on sitten pitänyt löytää jotain ajoa ympäri kaupunkia suunnilleen samassa suhteessa. Samaan aikaan myös useammalla toimijalla alkaa mennä ihan käyttökelpoisia teliautoja yli-ikäisiksi. Ehkä olis voinu siltä osin antaa siirtymäaikaa vaikka vuoden 2022 kesään asti, ettei käyttökelpoista kalustoa hukattaisi, jos niille löytyy hyviä sijoituskohteita. Toki tuleehan isommasta kalustosta pääsääntöisesti myös isommat kulutkin.

Nyt kun kelit alkaa kääntyä jo varsin syksyisiksi ja etätöistäkin palataan osin pois, nähtäneen varmaan syyskuun alkupuolella ne pahimmat kipuilukohteet. Tuleeko vielä jotain paniikkiratkaisuja joko linjaston osalta tai niillä käytettävän kaluston osalta, sen varmaan lähiviikot näyttää.

TKL:n osalta lisää vinoumaa tulee siitä, että 2-akselinen kalusto on ollut noin 12 metristä jo useamman vuoden uushankinnoissa. Lisämetrilläkin saataisiin hieman kapasiteettia lisää, vaikkakin aika vähän.

----------


## nickr

Vielä muutama pysäkkikyltti/-pärehavainto:

- Ahjolan lännen suuntaiselle pysäkille on vaihdettu kyltti "71 Nokia", vaikka linjan lähin pysäkki on lähes kolmen kilometrin päässä Lielahdessa.

- Pysäkille Lukonmäki et. (3518) on vaihdettu ihan oikein uuden linjan 36 kyltti, kuitenkaan yhtäkään vanhaa kylttiä ei ole poistettu, esim. linjat 4 ja 32 komeilevat pysäkillä edelleen.

- Pysäkillä Vihilahti (2508) on vaihdettu uusien linjojen kyltit, mutta silti pysäkillä on viime talvikauden vanhentunut kyltti "32 Tays" ja viime kesäkauden vanhentunut kyltti "32 Hervanta". Eli siis kaksi saman linjan kylttiä, ja linja ei enää edes liikennöi.  :Very Happy: 

Näiden lisäksi muita virheellisiä pysäkkejä on toki vaikka kuinka paljon, nämä vaan olivat ehkä naurettavimmat virheet mitä olen huomannut. Nysselle lähetin palautekyselyn tästä asiasta reilut kaksi viikkoa sitten, vastausta ei ole vielä kuulunut. Saa nähdä kuuluuko ollenkaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Vielä muutama pysäkkikyltti/-pärehavainto:
> - Ahjolan lännen suuntaiselle pysäkille on vaihdettu kyltti "71 Nokia", vaikka linjan lähin pysäkki on lähes kolmen kilometrin päässä Lielahdessa.


Tuo 71 tuntuu olevan haastava linja, näkyipä tuo jääneen myös pysäkille 0055 Näsinpuisto. Tuo on kylläkin vanhaa perua, ei vaihdettua mallia.

Lamminpäässä (Vihattulaa palveleva pysäkki) kaupunkien rajoilla näkyi olevan oheinen viritelmä. Ei merkintää linjasta 80 mutta 85 siellä kummittelee kovin. 86 pitäisi vieläpä olla 86x, jolla on huikeat 3 vuoroa arkisin ko suuntaan.

----------


## Eppu

Näitä päremokia on tosiaan suuria määriä siellä täällä. Tiistaina poikkesin Valkeakoskella. Siellä kylläkin on ihan kiitettävästi asennettu uusia pysäkkipäreitä kehikkoineenkin, mutta joissain tapauksissa informatiivinen arvo tietyissä päreissä jättää hieman liikaa tulkinnanvaraa. Löytyy esim. '69 Akaa', mikä sinänsä on totta, mutta samalla linjanumerolla palvellaan niin Toijalaa kuin Viialaakin. Tietystikään erehtymisen vaara tässä tapauksessa on varsin vähäinen kun autot ovat hyvin kilvitetty.
Jossakin Valkeakosken ja Toijalan välillä, tiellä 304, on myös pysäkkipäreet asennettuna, mutta ainakin yhdellä pysäkkiparilla olivat jonkun linjan kohdalla menneet päreet suunnittain väärin päin asennetuksi. Voisin veikata että tätä virhettä ei ihan heti mennä korjaamaan. 

Myös Nokian kaupungin alueella, Nokian valtatiellä, on pysäkkipäreitä linjoille 70 ja 79, joiden määränpääksi ilmoitetaan 'Nokia'. Tällainen kuullostaakin mielestäni lähinnä kettuilulta.

Yleisesti ottaen tämän pysäkkipäreoperaation, kun se tänä kesänä on ollut poikkeuksellisen suuri, olisi voinut suunnitella hieman paremmin. Sekään ei olisi ollut mikään iso homma ja lopputulos olisi monessa tapauksessa jotain fiksumpaa.

----------


## Scalamies

> Ahaa, Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne ei siis noudata annettua määräystä. Ilmeisesti näiden ohjeiden noudattamattomuudesta ei kuitenkaan seuraa mitään? Linjan 12 lisäksi tulee ainakin mieleen Kangasalan linja 46, jossa Paunun liikennöidessä luki toiseen suuntaan "Ruutana - Perälä th" ja toiseen suuntaan "Kangasala Pikkola", mutta nyt PirTilin liikennöidessä lukee "Perälä th" ja "Tredu Kangasala". Vaikea uskoa, että nuo jälkimmäiset olisivat Nyssen uudet ohjeet. Kenties PirTil siis luulee, että ohjeet koskevat kaikkia muita paitsi heitä.


noudattaa ne ohjeistuksia, mutta ei kaikissa kilvissä. eilen noteerasin pirtil #3 linjalla 12 niin kilvissä luki "Pirkkala Kurikka Vähäjärvi" niinkuin TKL:n kilvissäkin lukee, mutta erilailla. ylhäällä lukee isommilla fonteilla "PIRKKALA" ja alarivissä pienemmällä fontilla "Kurikka-Vähäjärvi", perjantaina näinkin linjan 46 kilvitykset molempiin suuntiin ja luki samat mitä nickr kirjoittikin, kaipa nekin kilvet korjataan. Ja mitä myös linjan 52 kilvityksiin, niin nyt Tampereen suuntaan lukeekin "52A Vanattara Pyynikintori", 52B kilvityksiä Tampereen suuntaan en ole nähnyt, mutta olettaisin sillä lukevan "Ruskea-ahde Pyynikintori"

----------


## Eppu

Pieniä havaintoja Pirkkalasta: Linjan 34 osalta Suupantien lenkki olisi pysäkkipäreiden ja -aikataulujen mukaan vastapäivään, eli reitti kulkisi kadun etelälaitaa/idän suunnan pysäkkien kautta. Näin ei kuitenkaan kuljettaja menetellyt klo 13.30 lähdön osalta (TKL #50), vaan ajoi lenkin myötäpäivään ja lähtö tapahtui pohjoisreunan pysäkiltä (lännen suuntaan). Onkohan kuljettajia ohjeistettu eri tavalla kuin pysäkit ja aikataulut ilmoittavat? Mene ja tiedä, mutta joka tapauksessa jälleen osoitus tästä Nysselle ominaisesta "vahvasta suorittamisesta".

----------


## pehkonen

> Pieniä havaintoja Pirkkalasta: Linjan 34 osalta Suupantien lenkki olisi pysäkkipäreiden ja -aikataulujen mukaan vastapäivään, eli reitti kulkisi kadun etelälaitaa/idän suunnan pysäkkien kautta. Näin ei kuitenkaan kuljettaja menetellyt klo 13.30 lähdön osalta (TKL #50), vaan ajoi lenkin myötäpäivään ja lähtö tapahtui pohjoisreunan pysäkiltä (lännen suuntaan). Onkohan kuljettajia ohjeistettu eri tavalla kuin pysäkit ja aikataulut ilmoittavat? Mene ja tiedä, mutta joka tapauksessa jälleen osoitus tästä Nysselle ominaisesta "vahvasta suorittamisesta".


Onkohan tuo nyt "Nyssen" osaamista vai kuljettajien/liikennöitsijän taitamattomuutta. Toivottavasti liikennöintisopimukseen on kirjattu roimat sakot tälläisestä menettelystä, jotka myös peritään?

----------


## tkp

> Pieniä havaintoja Pirkkalasta: Linjan 34 osalta Suupantien lenkki olisi pysäkkipäreiden ja -aikataulujen mukaan vastapäivään, eli reitti kulkisi kadun etelälaitaa/idän suunnan pysäkkien kautta. Näin ei kuitenkaan kuljettaja menetellyt klo 13.30 lähdön osalta (TKL #50), vaan ajoi lenkin myötäpäivään ja lähtö tapahtui pohjoisreunan pysäkiltä (lännen suuntaan). Onkohan kuljettajia ohjeistettu eri tavalla kuin pysäkit ja aikataulut ilmoittavat? Mene ja tiedä, mutta joka tapauksessa jälleen osoitus tästä Nysselle ominaisesta "vahvasta suorittamisesta".


reitti on muuttunut 30.8

https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-r...linjat/34.html

". Suupantietä ajetaan nyt länteen ja pysäkit ovat Suupantien pohjoisreunassa (torin puolella)."

----------


## killerpop

> reitti on muuttunut 30.8
> 
> https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-r...linjat/34.html
> 
> ". Suupantietä ajetaan nyt länteen ja pysäkit ovat Suupantien pohjoisreunassa (torin puolella)."


Eniten tässä ihmetyttää, että tämä on saatu korjattua reittioppaaseen ja siltä osin muihinkin digitaalisiin kanaviin. Se että päreet on väärällä puolen tietä ei kyllä ihmetytä yhtään  :Smile:  Mutta noiden digikanavien muut virheet ovat edelleen korjaamatta, jos edes ovat tietoisia niistä. Asiakkaiden ei pidä olla tässä tapauksessa oikolukijoina, kun siellä on ihan palkattua henkilöstöäkin.

----------


## Lahti 402

2.9.

Paunu:
#137/10
#172/41

Kaupin kampuksen linjat (16, 17, 18) tuntuvat usein unohtavan vaihtaa linjakilpiä pääteasemista lähtiessä, ovatkohan niin tylsiä lyhyitä linjoja ajaa  :Razz:

----------


## nickr

3.9.

Paunu #73 / 27

Lisäksi Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne ajaa näköjään nyt messuvuorojakin:

PTL #28 / 101
PTL #46 / 101





> reitti on muuttunut 30.8
> 
> https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-r...linjat/34.html
> 
> ". Suupantietä ajetaan nyt länteen ja pysäkit ovat Suupantien pohjoisreunassa (torin puolella)."


Ja niin kuin aina, kaikki kuljettajat eivät ole tietoisia tästä. Olen jo muutaman vuoron nähnyt, jotka ajavat edelleen vanhaa reittiä, eli matkustajan pitää nyt sitten arpoa, kummalle puolelle tietä uskaltaa mennä odottamaan. Tai ehkä kaistojen välissä tien keskellä olisi paras paikka?  :Very Happy: 




> Kaupin kampuksen linjat (16, 17, 18) tuntuvat usein unohtavan vaihtaa linjakilpiä pääteasemista lähtiessä, ovatkohan niin tylsiä lyhyitä linjoja ajaa


Itsekin olen tuota huomannut. Muilla linjoilla unohdus ei ehkä haittaa niin paljon, mutta linjalla 16 olen kerran nähnyt kuinka kaksi Irjalaan kilvitettyä autoa tuli peräkkäin pysäkille. Toinen meni siis tietysti Hakametsään. Onneksi matkustajia ei tullut kumpaankaan, mutta etenkin tuolla linjalla täytyisi kyllä muistaa vaihtaa teksti.

----------


## Scalamies

4.9

PTL #13 / 55 
Paunu #72 / 27

----------


## Scalamies

6.9

PTL #70 / 79B

----------


## Eppu

> datassa näkyy pirtil #58 linjalla 84A, onko kellään tietoa mikäs auto mahtaa olla?


ATY-522 on hän: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...0027_ptl58.JPG
Takaikkunan vierestä löytyi vielä elämästä Joensuussa muistuttava skl.fi -tarra. Näitä on tiettävästi ainakin kaksi kappaletta, voisin toki veikata että kolme. Mitä muut yksilöt ovat, en tiedä. Mutta näitähän vapautui kesällä isompi erä, samanlaista sarjaa edustavat mm. ATY-525, ATY,526, ATY-528, ATY-538, SMZ-644, SMZ-645. Ja tässä listattuna vuoden 2009 yksilöt. Niistä voi arvuutella mitkä autot kyseessä...

----------


## Ivecomies

> ATY-522 on hän: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...0027_ptl58.JPG
> Takaikkunan vierestä löytyi vielä elämästä Joensuussa muistuttava skl.fi -tarra. Näitä on tiettävästi ainakin kaksi kappaletta, voisin toki veikata että kolme. Mitä muut yksilöt ovat, en tiedä. Mutta näitähän vapautui kesällä isompi erä, samanlaista sarjaa edustavat mm. ATY-525, ATY,526, ATY-528, ATY-538, SMZ-644, SMZ-645. Ja tässä listattuna vuoden 2009 yksilöt. Niistä voi arvuutella mitkä autot kyseessä...


Eipä jää Tampere edelleenkään ihan Scalattomaksi vaikka niin TKL kuin Paunu kuin myös Länsilinjatkin ovat jo poistaneet kaikki lahtelaisensa. Noi on vissiin Transdevin vanhoja Scaloja? Siitä huolimatta Volvo tulee kuitenkin pysymään Tampereen yleisimpänä bussimerkkinä.  :Wink:

----------


## jpmast

Onkohan asia niin, että Paunu olisi poistanut Scalat ajosta ? Nimittäin ei ole montaa päivää kun 165 oli Nokialle menossa.

----------


## nickr

> Eipä jää Tampere edelleenkään ihan Scalattomaksi vaikka niin TKL kuin Paunu kuin myös Länsilinjatkin ovat jo poistaneet kaikki lahtelaisensa.


Kyllä Paunulla on vielä useita Scaloja käytössä. Viimeksi tässä eilen menin autolla #136 linjalla 10. Tämän ketjun sivulla 2 (http://jlf.fi/f15/16550-havainnot-ny...-a/index2.html) oli Eppu listannut Paunun jäljellä olevat Scalat, joten ellei nyt juuri tänään ole kaikkia yhtäkkiä poistettu, niin pitäisi kyllä olla ajossa vielä

Onkos muuten TKL #68 nyt vanhin Nysse-liikenteessä käytössä oleva auto? Pyörii lähes päivittäin linjalla 5.

----------


## Scalamies

> Kyllä Paunulla on vielä useita Scaloja käytössä. Viimeksi tässä eilen menin autolla #136 linjalla 10. Tämän ketjun sivulla 2 (http://jlf.fi/f15/16550-havainnot-ny...-a/index2.html) oli Eppu listannut Paunun jäljellä olevat Scalat, joten ellei nyt juuri tänään ole kaikkia yhtäkkiä poistettu, niin pitäisi kyllä olla ajossa vielä
> 
> Onkos muuten TKL #68 nyt vanhin Nysse-liikenteessä käytössä oleva auto? Pyörii lähes päivittäin linjalla 5.


ei välttämättä ole vanhin, sillä viime viikko sitten keskiviikkona näkyi Kangasalla mm. Valkeakosken Liikenteen #28 ( ex. Paunu #53) linjalla 47. luulin jo että kaikki L94-scalat poistuu mutta tuo näkyi vielä ajossa.

----------


## Eppu

> Kyllä Paunulla on vielä useita Scaloja käytössä.


Pari Paunun Scalaa näin joku viikonloppu ohimennen Tarastenjärvellä parkissa. Ilmeisesti olivat #138 ja #139, joilla ajetaan Teiskon liikennettä. Noita kahta en ole keskustan suunnalla nähnyt pitkään aikaan.

----------


## nickr

> ei välttämättä ole vanhin, sillä viime viikko sitten keskiviikkona näkyi Kangasalla mm. Valkeakosken Liikenteen #28 ( ex. Paunu #53) linjalla 47. luulin jo että kaikki L94-scalat poistuu mutta tuo näkyi vielä ajossa.


No jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin TKL #68 on vielä 12 päivää tuota autoa vanhempi.  :Very Happy:

----------


## VHi

Kyllä Scaloja on edelleen liikenteessä, tänään Paunu #165 linjalla 70B, vai oliko 70A. 

Muutoinkin vanhat Volvo 8700LE:t tahkoaa noita Paunun Nokian linjoja oli ruuhka taikka hiljaisempi aika. Ei ainakaan kaluston pääomakulut rasita taloutta siltä osin.

----------


## Eppu

> Muutoinkin vanhat Volvo 8700LE:t tahkoaa noita Paunun Nokian linjoja oli ruuhka taikka hiljaisempi aika. Ei ainakaan kaluston pääomakulut rasita taloutta siltä osin.


Niinhän ne tahkoaa myös 10-linjaa, jossa onkin keskimääräisesti selvästi vanhempaa kalustoa kuin muilla linjoilla. 

Tänään näyttäis myös pirtil #57 palvelevan asiakkaita ylöjärvellä.

----------


## nickr

Sähköpotkulautailija ja bussi kolaroivat:
https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008264042.html

Katselinkin eilen tutkasta, että onko auto hajonnut juuri tuohon kohtaan, mutta olikin sitten tämä sattunut. Kyseisen Paunu #72:n tilalle tuli loppuillaksi #80.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:57 ----------




> Kyllä Scaloja on edelleen liikenteessä, tänään Paunu #165 linjalla 70B, vai oliko 70A.


Illaksi tuo auto siirtyi ajamaan ainakin yhden kierroksen linjalla 90.

----------


## 8.6

> Tiistaina 10.8. #171 ajeli linjalla 6.


Ja tänään 17.9. näin puolestaan Paunun 172:n linjalla 41 eli ilmeisesti kaikki Paunun jäljellä olevat Scalat on havaittu syysliikenteessä. Myös Tampereen viimeinen L94UB-Scala eli Valkeakosken Liikenteen 28 oli tänään ajossa linjalla 47.

----------


## nickr

GoBus Oy on elokuusta alkaen ajanut Ylöjärvellä linjoja 87 ja 87K (paria vuoroa lukuunottamatta). Lisäksi GoBus käsittääkseni ajaa koulupäivinä linjan 85 12:00 lähdön Mutalasta Soppeenmäkeen. 

Tänään 17.9. linjan 87 13:05 lähdön Soppeenmäestä Viljakkalaan ajoi AAI-837 vm. 2006, entinen Savonlinja #790. Linjatunnus oli ilmoitettu paperilapulla etulasissa. Ellei kyseessä ollut vara-auto, niin sama auto todennäköisesti ajaa vuorot joka päivä.

Lisäksi Tampereen päässä Paunu #165 näkyi linjalla 8.

----------


## Scalamies

19.9

PTL #85 / 50

----------


## nickr

Aamulla ollessani Ylöjärvellä Soppeenmäessä päätin nopeasti ottaa kuvan Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen linjan 85 autosta. Kuljettaja kuitenkin avasi ikkunan ja alkoi tivaamaan että miksi kuvaan häntä. Mielestäni oli niin typerä kysymys, että hän ehti toistaa sen parikin kertaa ennen kuin sain sanotuksi että en tietenkään häntä kuvaa. Sulki sitten päätään pudistellen ikkunan. Ihmettelen kyllä, että miten voi luulla että nyt kuljettajaa siinä kuvaisin, mutta aina näitäkin kuskeja jostain löytyy (vaikka onneksi ovatkin hyvin harvinaisia). 

Sitten ne varsinaiset havainnot:

Alihankintamessujen busseina tiistaina 21.9. oli Paunulta autot #116, #117, #151 ja #171. Scania OmniExpressit #14, 16, 18 ja 20 ajoivat hotellikuljetuksia. Viime vuosien tapaan O. Mäntylä liikennöi vuoroa liityntäparkkiin.

----------


## Lahti 402

> Aamulla ollessani Ylöjärvellä Soppeenmäessä päätin nopeasti ottaa kuvan Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen linjan 85 autosta. Kuljettaja kuitenkin avasi ikkunan ja alkoi tivaamaan että miksi kuvaan häntä. Mielestäni oli niin typerä kysymys, että hän ehti toistaa sen parikin kertaa ennen kuin sain sanotuksi että en tietenkään häntä kuvaa. Sulki sitten päätään pudistellen ikkunan. Ihmettelen kyllä, että miten voi luulla että nyt kuljettajaa siinä kuvaisin, mutta aina näitäkin kuskeja jostain löytyy (vaikka onneksi ovatkin hyvin harvinaisia).


Itse joskus vuosia sitten olin kuvaamassa bussia päätepysäkillä ja kysyin kuskilta että saako ottaa kuvan kojelaudasta ja sisätiloista. Kuski huusi että "En v**** koskaan ottaisi bussikuvia vaikka siitä maksettaisiin!" mut antoi kuitenkin ottaa pari kuvaa. Harmi että on työhönsä tympääntyneitä kuskeja, vaikka kyseinen ammatti on mielestäni erittäin arvostettava ja tärkeä. Harmi että tässä yhteiskunnassa kuskit harvoin saavat kiitosta työstään.

Ja niin, havaintojakin piti kans laittaa:

22.9.
Paunu Scala #165/6

----------


## Scalamies

28.9 avoimesta datasta

LL #116 / 77
PTL #20 / 9

----------


## nickr

Uusi linja 103 aloittaa Nysse-liikenteessä 4.10. Linja kulkee välillä Nalkalantori - Lentoasema, ja aikataulut on suunniteltu pelkästään lentomatkustajia varten. Liikennöitsijänä Tokeen Liikenne, mutta kun linjanumerokin on annettu, niin oletettavasti Nyssen lipputuotteiden pitäisi kelvata. Mitään virallista tiedotetta ei ole vielä tullut, mutta aikataulut löytyvät jo:
https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-r...injat/103.html

----------


## Ivecomies

Tää ei varmaan liity oikeastaan aiheeseen millään tavalla, mutta haluisin muistuttaa kalustolistojen ylläpitäjää että niin TKL:n, Paunun, Länsilinjojen kuin myös Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen kalustolistat kaipaavat päivitystä, sillä mitä olen ite kattonut viime aikoina, niin niitä ei olla näköjään päivitetty juuri ollenkaan sitten kesän. Jos siis niiden sivujen ylläpitäjä sattuu olemaan jäsenenä tällä foorumilla, niin haluan vain muistuttaa sinua siitä. Esim. PirTilin kalustolistalta puuttuu edelleen suuri osa uusista tänä syksynä tulleista Volvoista jne.

----------


## nickr

> Tää ei varmaan liity oikeastaan aiheeseen millään tavalla, mutta haluisin muistuttaa kalustolistojen ylläpitäjää että niin TKL:n, Paunun, Länsilinjojen kuin myös Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen kalustolistat kaipaavat päivitystä, sillä mitä olen ite kattonut viime aikoina, niin niitä ei olla näköjään päivitetty juuri ollenkaan sitten kesän. Jos siis niiden sivujen ylläpitäjä sattuu olemaan jäsenenä tällä foorumilla, niin haluan vain muistuttaa sinua siitä. Esim. PirTilin kalustolistalta puuttuu edelleen suuri osa uusista tänä syksynä tulleista Volvoista jne.


Mitä kalustolistasivua tässä tarkoitetaan?

----------


## tkp

Kalustolistojen ylläpitäjät harvemmin saa liikennöitsijöiltä suoraan tietoa uusista autoista vaan uusien autojen havainnointi perustuu joko omiin, tai muiden harrastajien havaintoihin. Lisäksi listojen ylläpito on täysin vapaaehtoista harrastustoimintaa.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Mitä kalustolistasivua tässä tarkoitetaan?


Bussikirjasto.fi. Ainakin Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen kalustolista on ko. sivulla. Siellä näkyy vain murto-osa tänä vuonna tulleista uusista Volvoista, joita on ymmärtääkseni tullut melkoinen määrä (yli 40 kai?).

----------


## killerpop

> Siellä näkyy vain murto-osa tänä vuonna tulleista uusista Volvoista, joita on ymmärtääkseni tullut melkoinen määrä (yli 40 kai?).


Oon varmaan käsittänyt murto-osan väärin, koska en vieläkään omin silmin havaitse ainuttakaan puuttuvaa Volvoa, elleivät sitten ole kymmenkunta hankkineet hiljattain tilausajoihin. Suurin kalustonumero on edelleenkin #86 paikallisliikenteessä. Tai ainakin oli vielä viikkoa aikaisemmin.

----------


## nickr

> Bussikirjasto.fi. Ainakin Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen kalustolista on ko. sivulla. Siellä näkyy vain murto-osa tänä vuonna tulleista uusista Volvoista, joita on ymmärtääkseni tullut melkoinen määrä (yli 40 kai?).


No itse ainakin katson Pirtilin kalustoa täältä https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/yritysl...Tilausliikenne, ja kaikki uudet autot siellä kyllä käsittääkseni on.

Edit: Täysin uusia Volvoja on tosiaan 21, ja sitten on hankittu vanhempia 8700-telejä kuusi kappaletta.

----------


## killerpop

30.9. Pirtil #79/13 (Volvo 8900LE 6x2), sikäli kun se kalustolistoista puuttuu

----------


## Lahti 402

2.10.

Paunu #155/90

Mielenkiintoinen autovalinta lauantaille.

----------


## nickr

> 2.10.
> 
> Paunu #155/90
> 
> Mielenkiintoinen autovalinta lauantaille.


Tätä voisi ehkä alkaa jo pitämään vakioautona 90:llä lauantaisin. Monta aiempaa lauantaita se on ajellut linjalla ja aina yhtä erikoisella kalustokierrolla. Aamun ja aamupäivän on linjalla, jossain vaiheessa ajetaan linja-autoaseman parkkiin, jossa viettää puolet päivästä, kunnes taas illalla lähtee 18.10 lähdöllä Pyynikintorilta. En tiedä onko tähän jokin erityinen syy, varsinkin kun tämä tapahtuu (lähes) aina lauantaisin.

----------


## nickr

Linjan 103 ensimmäisenä liikennöintipäivänä keskipäivän vuoroa ajoi Tokeen Liikenteen auto #8. Autoa ei näkynyt tuolloin tutkassa. Nyt kuitenkin 17:45 vuoro lentoasemalle näkyy avoimessa datassa tunnuksella 701871_99. Tokeen Liikenteellä kun ei käsittääkseni ole autoa numero #99, niin tuon vuoron auto jää nyt mysteeriksi.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Linjan 103 ensimmäisenä liikennöintipäivänä keskipäivän vuoroa ajoi Tokeen Liikenteen auto #8. Autoa ei näkynyt tuolloin tutkassa. Nyt kuitenkin 17:45 vuoro lentoasemalle näkyy avoimessa datassa tunnuksella 701871_99. Tokeen Liikenteellä kun ei käsittääkseni ole autoa numero #99, niin tuon vuoron auto jää nyt mysteeriksi.


Tänään 5.10.2021 noin 16.45 tuli Rautatienkadulla Tokeen Liikenteen VDL kaupunkibussi, ilmeisesti linjalla 103. Auton kuvio muistutti NYSSE kuviointia mutta taisi olla Tokeen sinisellä eli haaleammalla. Pahoittelut että on vähän vajaa bongaus, meni rekisterinumero, kuviointi, auton mahdollinen numero ohi. Ja tuo kuviokin meni vähän ohi.

----------


## Eppu

> Tänään 5.10.2021 noin 16.45 tuli Rautatienkadulla Tokeen Liikenteen VDL kaupunkibussi, ilmeisesti linjalla 103. Auton kuvio muistutti NYSSE kuviointia mutta taisi olla Tokeen sinisellä eli haaleammalla. Pahoittelut että on vähän vajaa bongaus, meni rekisterinumero, kuviointi, auton mahdollinen numero ohi. Ja tuo kuviokin meni vähän ohi.


https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...ee_KMC-420.jpg

Entiseksi Tammelundiksi paljastui hän, tyylipuhtaalla "hösseli"värityksellä.

----------


## killerpop

> GoBus Oy on elokuusta alkaen ajanut Ylöjärvellä linjoja 87 ja 87K (paria vuoroa lukuunottamatta). Lisäksi GoBus käsittääkseni ajaa koulupäivinä linjan 85 12:00 lähdön Mutalasta Soppeenmäkeen. 
> Tänään 17.9. linjan 87 13:05 lähdön Soppeenmäestä Viljakkalaan ajoi AAI-837 vm. 2006, entinen Savonlinja #790. Linjatunnus oli ilmoitettu paperilapulla etulasissa. Ellei kyseessä ollut vara-auto, niin sama auto todennäköisesti ajaa vuorot joka päivä.


No 5.10. olikin toinen auto, ATY-538, joka jäikin vapaaksi SKL:lta.

----------


## nickr

13.10 avoimesta datasta:

LL #113 / 29

Juuri kun pääsi ihmettelemästä että mihin on auto kadonnut, niin hetihän se on linjalla. Ehkä oli vain isompi huoltoprojekti, kun oli ainakin pari kuukautta kateissa. Jos siis kyseessä vielä on se VDL.  :Wink:

----------


## Lahti 402

14.10.

Paunu #165/90

- Linjalla 90 usein tullut havaittua 2 autoa peräkkäin
- PirTil:n joidenkin autojen linjakilvet ovat luokattoman huonoja, vaikealukuisia. 
- Esim. PirTil #9 (KMO-317) edessä näkyy puolet tekstistä. Tänään ajeli linjalla 19 ja takakilvessä oli 13 numero. 
- Joskus välillä vaikea erottaa onko linjalla 9 vai 19 kun numerofontti on tiivis että ei erota ykköstä ysin edessä.
- Parannettavaa myös esim TKL:n autojen kilvityksissä, esim. linjalla 37 ja 90 (Olkahinen, Sorila) käytössä etukilven alaosa, kun voisi täyttää esim koko alueen.
- TKL:n vuoden 2008 Volvo 8700:t (RAI-xxx) kilpien fontit on myös muuttunut heikompaan suuntaan, tekstit ja numerot ovat nyt selvästi pienempiä ja vaikealukuisempia kuin ennen linjauudistusta.

----------


## nickr

> 14.10.
> 
> Paunu #165/90
> 
> - Linjalla 90 usein tullut havaittua 2 autoa peräkkäin
> - PirTil:n joidenkin autojen linjakilvet ovat luokattoman huonoja, vaikealukuisia. 
> - Esim. PirTil #9 (KMO-317) edessä näkyy puolet tekstistä. Tänään ajeli linjalla 19 ja takakilvessä oli 13 numero. 
> - Joskus välillä vaikea erottaa onko linjalla 9 vai 19 kun numerofontti on tiivis että ei erota ykköstä ysin edessä.
> - Parannettavaa myös esim TKL:n autojen kilvityksissä, esim. linjalla 37 ja 90 (Olkahinen, Sorila) käytössä etukilven alaosa, kun voisi täyttää esim koko alueen.
> - TKL:n vuoden 2008 Volvo 8700:t (RAI-xxx) kilpien fontit on myös muuttunut heikompaan suuntaan, tekstit ja numerot ovat nyt selvästi pienempiä ja vaikealukuisempia kuin ennen linjauudistusta.


Hyviä havaintoja! Linja 90 taitaakin olla ainut linja Nysse-alueella, jossa ajetaan vielä noita tuplalähtöjä, eli siis kaksi autoa lähtee samaan aikaan. Esim. klo 16.10 lähtee 90D Kämmenniemeen ja 90D Mäntylään (huom. sama kirjain, eri reitti). En tiedä onko noihin tuplavuoroihin joku hyvä syy, matkustajamääriä kun olen parina kertana nähnyt niin näyttää että hyvin voisi ajaa vain yhdellä teliautolla kahden lyhyemmän sijaan. Ja eikö se olisi palvelutasonkin kannalta järkevämpi, jos esim. neljän jälkeen olisi 15-20 minuutin väli, eikä noin että tulee kaksi autoa peräkkäin ja sitten seuraavaan on 35 minuuttia.

Noista linjakilpihavainnoista olen täysin samaa mieltä. PirTilin autoissa #8 ja #9 toimi kyllä ennen elokuuta nuo kilvet ihan normaalisti, joten en tiedä mitä siellä on söhelletty, kun nyt näkyvät ihan hassusti. Ja jos kilpiä haluaa pilkulleen tulkita, niin esim. linjalla 19 autossa #9 lukee "Kaipanen/Hervanta", eli siis auto menee joko Kaipaseen tai Hervantaan, mutta ei molempiin.  :Very Happy: 

Myöskin näissä uusissa (vanhoissa) autoissa #81-#86 lukee tosi pienellä teksti, numero on vähän isommalla mutta ei sekään kovin suuri ole. Jossain vanhassa ketjussa oli mainittu että etulinjakilven numeron koko tulisi olla vähintään 28 cm pystysuuntaan, noissa autoissa ollaan jo aika rajoilla, ehkä jopa alle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:27 ----------




> noudattaa ne ohjeistuksia, mutta ei kaikissa kilvissä. eilen noteerasin pirtil #3 linjalla 12 niin kilvissä luki "Pirkkala Kurikka Vähäjärvi" niinkuin TKL:n kilvissäkin lukee, mutta erilailla. ylhäällä lukee isommilla fonteilla "PIRKKALA" ja alarivissä pienemmällä fontilla "Kurikka-Vähäjärvi"


Jatketaan vielä kilpilinjalla. Olen huomannut, että linjalla 12 Tilausliikenteen autoissa kilvet näkyvät Scalamiehen kuvaamalla tavalla Volvoissa ja VDL:issä, mutta Scanioissa lukee edelleen teksti väärässä järjestyksessä, eli Pirkkala alimmalla rivillä.

----------


## Scalamies

> Hyviä havaintoja! Linja 90 taitaakin olla ainut linja Nysse-alueella, jossa ajetaan vielä noita tuplalähtöjä, eli siis kaksi autoa lähtee samaan aikaan. Esim. klo 16.10 lähtee 90D Kämmenniemeen ja 90D Mäntylään (huom. sama kirjain, eri reitti). En tiedä onko noihin tuplavuoroihin joku hyvä syy, matkustajamääriä kun olen parina kertana nähnyt niin näyttää että hyvin voisi ajaa vain yhdellä teliautolla kahden lyhyemmän sijaan. Ja eikö se olisi palvelutasonkin kannalta järkevämpi, jos esim. neljän jälkeen olisi 15-20 minuutin väli, eikä noin että tulee kaksi autoa peräkkäin ja sitten seuraavaan on 35 minuuttia.
> 
> Noista linjakilpihavainnoista olen täysin samaa mieltä. PirTilin autoissa #8 ja #9 toimi kyllä ennen elokuuta nuo kilvet ihan normaalisti, joten en tiedä mitä siellä on söhelletty, kun nyt näkyvät ihan hassusti. Ja jos kilpiä haluaa pilkulleen tulkita, niin esim. linjalla 19 autossa #9 lukee "Kaipanen/Hervanta", eli siis auto menee joko Kaipaseen tai Hervantaan, mutta ei molempiin. 
> 
> Myöskin näissä uusissa (vanhoissa) autoissa #81-#86 lukee tosi pienellä teksti, numero on vähän isommalla mutta ei sekään kovin suuri ole. Jossain vanhassa ketjussa oli mainittu että etulinjakilven numeron koko tulisi olla vähintään 28 cm pystysuuntaan, noissa autoissa ollaan jo aika rajoilla, ehkä jopa alle.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:27 ----------
> 
> 
> ...


juu scanioissa huomasin saman kanssa eilen, sekä sivukilvessä lukee vain "12 PIRKKALA"

----------


## nickr

16.10. KoneAgria-messujen busseina oli Paunulta autot #115, #116, #151 ja #165. Hotellikuljetusta ajoi Paunu #71, mahdollisesti oli joku toinenkin auto mutta meni ohi.

Olen huomannut, että ainakin tuo auto #116 on lähes vakiauto messukuljetuksissa, mutta Nysse-liikenteessä en ole sitä havainnut pitkään aikaan. Sen sijaan saman sarjan #118 ei juuri muuta ajakaan kuin Nysse-vuoroja.

----------


## tkp

> Olen huomannut, että ainakin tuo auto #116 on lähes vakiauto messukuljetuksissa, mutta Nysse-liikenteessä en ole sitä havainnut pitkään aikaan. Sen sijaan saman sarjan #118 ei juuri muuta ajakaan kuin Nysse-vuoroja.


Kaikissa vara-autoissa ei ole pankkikorttihärpäkettä etälukijassa. Tietysti niillä autoilla joissa se on ajetaan ensisijaisesti nysseä.

----------


## killerpop

17.10.

TKL #72 keskeytti linjalla 82 Lielahti B -pysäkille noin 20:42. Pakki kyllä toimi mutta eteenpäin ei moottorin avulla tuntunut olevan asiaa.

----------


## Scalamies

Bussi ja betoniauto ottaneet yhteem Haarlan risteyksessä, kuvasta katsottuna LL:n auto kyseessä

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008343133.html

----------


## Eppu

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008343133.html

Ilmeisesti LL #106 tuo tänä aamuna kolarissa osallisena ollut bussi.

----------


## nickr

Siitä huolimatta että kaikki koululaislinjojen vuorot on peruttu lomasta johtuen, Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne ajoi tänään 22.10. linjan 39A 13:50 lähdön Pirkkalan Tredulta. Kalustonakin oli auto #73, siis ihan teliauto, näin lomalla onkin yleensä odotettavissa täysiä kuormia.  :Wink:  Olin luullut, että kuljettajien pitää aina kirjautua lähdölle tai jotain vastaavaa, mutta ehkä olin väärässä jos kerran on mahdollista ajaa vahingossa tuollaista haamuvuoroa. :Confused:

----------


## Rebiaf

> Olin luullut, että kuljettajien pitää aina kirjautua lähdölle tai jotain vastaavaa, mutta ehkä olin väärässä jos kerran on mahdollista ajaa vahingossa tuollaista haamuvuoroa.


Lähdöt löytyy silti rahastuslaitteelta normaalisti. Ja vaikka ei lähtöjä löytyisikään, sekin on välillä aivan normaalia eikä estä ajamasta linjaa.

----------


## Lahti 402

23.10.

Paunu #180 (sprinter mersu)/27

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 23.10.
> 
> Paunu #180 (sprinter mersu)/27


Tämä on normaalisijoitus ko. autolle.

----------


## Scalamies

24.10 

Paunu #110 / 42 näin sunnuntaisin tarviikin Kuhmoisiin päin teliautoa😉

----------


## Joonas Pio

28.10.

Pirtilin 85 (ex. Unibussin 8700LE-teli) linjalla 13.

----------


## killerpop

28.10.

PirTil #2/19

----------


## nickr

Tajusin vasta muutama päivä sitten, että linjalla 40 klo 17:42 vuoron Kangasalta ajaakin Paunu Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen sijaan. Auto tuolle vuorolle taitaa tulla suoraan linjalta 41, tänään vuorossa oli Paunu #151.

Tokeen Liikenteellä taidetaan vaihdella Nysse-laitetta autosta toiseen, tänään linjalla 103 oli auto #8, joka näkyi avoimessa datassa samalla tunnuksella kuin se Tammelundin entinen VDL. Tuntuu myös aika turhalta ajaa kyseisellä linjalla useita vuoroja joka päivä, sillä vielä ainakin tässä vaiheessa ei Pirkkalasta taida mennä kuin muutama lento viikossa. Tyhjänä kulki siis bussi tänäänkin 17:45 vuorolla Nalkalasta.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Osuipas tänään silmiin suuri hämmästys kun Kolmihaarankadulle oli ilmestynyt 102 Messubussi päreet pysäkeille. Hetken nysse sovellusta ihmeteltyäni löysin linjan 102 Messubussi (Länsi-Tampere). Näyttää ajavan Lieladesta linjan 71 reittiä Kolmenkulman ABC:lle josta kolmostietä Pirkkahallille eli Tampereen Messu ja urheilukeskukselle. Mielenkiintoista on se, että 102 oli ennen tapahtumarannan linjanumero. Kyseinen paikkahan on kokenut vain vastoinkäymisiä olemassaolonsa ajan, tullaankohan sinne koskaan ajamaan mitään linjaa kuten oli suunniteltu?

----------


## Jufo

No siinä on kyllä eksoottinen reitti uudella 102:lla. Taitaa olla liiankin eksoottinen että messumatkustajat sen löytäisivät. Myllypuron teollisuusalueen läpi ajamisen sijaan linjan olisi voinut reitittää Kalkun kehätietä ja Pitkäniemen ohi.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> No siinä on kyllä eksoottinen reitti uudella 102:lla. Taitaa olla liiankin eksoottinen että messumatkustajat sen löytäisivät. Myllypuron teollisuusalueen läpi ajamisen sijaan linjan olisi voinut reitittää Kalkun kehätietä ja Pitkäniemen ohi.


Vai olisiko ihan messukeskuksen uutta etäparkkialuetta tuolla Lielahdessa? Toki tällöin vieläkin suorempi reitti olisi ollut ajaa esim. Myllypuronkatua suoraan 3-tielle.

----------


## nickr

> Vai olisiko ihan messukeskuksen uutta etäparkkialuetta tuolla Lielahdessa? Toki tällöin vieläkin suorempi reitti olisi ollut ajaa esim. Myllypuronkatua suoraan 3-tielle.


Messukeskuksella ei kai mitään virallista etäparkkia taida olla, messukohtaisesti (esim. Alihankintamessuilla) voi olla etäpysäköinti Ideaparkissa, mutta esim. tulevilla Suomen Kädentaidot -messuilla ei ole merkitty ollenkaan etäpysäköintiä. Eiköhän tuo 102 ole perustettu siksi, että Tesoman suunnalta tulevat messukävijät pääsisivät messukeskukselle ilman keskustan kautta kulkemista.

Mutta milloin tuonne aikaisemmin mainittuun Santalahden tapahtumapuistoon on bussilinjaa suunniteltu, kun minulta on mennyt ihan ohi?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Messukeskuksella ei kai mitään virallista etäparkkia taida olla, messukohtaisesti (esim. Alihankintamessuilla) voi olla etäpysäköinti Ideaparkissa, mutta esim. tulevilla Suomen Kädentaidot -messuilla ei ole merkitty ollenkaan etäpysäköintiä. Eiköhän tuo 102 ole perustettu siksi, että Tesoman suunnalta tulevat messukävijät pääsisivät messukeskukselle ilman keskustan kautta kulkemista.
> 
> Mutta milloin tuonne aikaisemmin mainittuun Santalahden tapahtumapuistoon on bussilinjaa suunniteltu, kun minulta on mennyt ihan ohi?


Ainakin ennen koronaa tein kilpien teon ohessa NYSSE:n ohjeistamat kilvet 102 Tapahtumaranta ja 102 Tapahtumaranta-Keskusta. Päreitä en ole koskaan missään nähnyt ja tuo jälkimmäinen kilvityskin jätti määränpään hyvin avoimeksi. En tiedä onko koskaan ollut missään sen suuremmin julkisessa jakelussa tuota dataa. Reittiä tuskin on ollut. Käsittääkseni tapahtumarannan ongelmiksi tuli ensin korona ja sittenhän uutisoitiin jostain kaasputkiston venttiilistä, jonka vuoksi alueelle ei voikaan ottaa alkuperäissuunnitelman mukaista määrää ihmisiä. Eli messubussin kaltaista liikennettä oli käsittääkseni kyseessä. Jos todellakin tehty Tesomalaisille oma messubussi niin hoh hoijakkaa mitä puuhastelua.

----------


## Scalamies

8.11

PTL #37 / 85 jo on erikoinen sijoitus tälle autolle.

----------


## Eppu

> Jos todellakin tehty Tesomalaisille oma messubussi niin hoh hoijakkaa mitä puuhastelua.


Vaan ensi viikonloppuna kyseinen linja on reittioppaan mukaan palvelemassa messuvierailijoita. En tarkistanut, mutta kyseessä lienee kädentaitomessut...

----------


## nickr

Linjalla 101 liikennöi tänään perjantaina 12.11. TKL:n autot 30, 32, 55, 102, 110, 117, 119 ja 128 (osa vain aamupäivällä). Linjalla oli aamupäivällä viiden minuutin vuoroväli, siitä huolimatta matkustajia riitti hyvin jokaiseen vuoroon. Linjakilpien kanssa sen sijaan oli jotain ongelmia, kun monella linjan 101 autolla oli 102:n linjakilvet käytössä.

Avoimen datan mukaan uudella 102:lla oli autoina TKL #105 sekä #115. Iltapäivällä messukeskuksen alueen ruuhkat olivat linjalle ihan mahdottomia, ja 102:n bussit jäivät todella pahasti myöhään. 17:15 vuoro Messukeskukselta taisi jäädä lopulta kokonaan ajamatta, ja 17:45 vuoro lähti vasta kuudelta. Pahimmassa tapauksessa siis ainakin tunti odotettavaa tuli mahdollisille matkustajille.

Lisäksi iltapäivällä tuli Nuolialantiellä vastaan Paunu #117 kilvissään teksti "Kädentaito etäparkki". Tarkistin, että etäparkki onkin tosiaan tänä vuonna Hakametsässä, joten hieman omituinen reitti, jos on Härmälän kautta ajettu. Ehkä kuitenkin reittivalintaan vaikutti alueen massiiviset ruuhkat.

----------


## Lahti 402

16.11.

Linnainmaan kohdalla suunnilleen klo 20.30 kohti keskustaa ajoi TKL teli-8900 linjakilvillä "18 KORVAA RAITIOVAUNUT - ATALA". 

Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää miten tuo toimii, ajaakohan kiskojen päällä?

----------


## nickr

> 16.11.
> 
> Linnainmaan kohdalla suunnilleen klo 20.30 kohti keskustaa ajoi TKL teli-8900 linjakilvillä "18 KORVAA RAITIOVAUNUT - ATALA". 
> 
> Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää miten tuo toimii, ajaakohan kiskojen päällä?


Näitkö lukiko kilvessä 18 vai 18R? Jos luki 18R, niin kuljettaja on vahingossa laittanut ratikan korvauslinjan kilvet, mutta jos luki pelkkä 18, niin sitten en tiedä että mikä ihme teksti ollut kyseessä. Kaiken lisäksi kilvet laitettu näyttämään väärään suuntaan, jos kerran Taysin suuntaan luki Atala.  :Laughing: 

Olin muuten yksi päivä Kangasalla, ja huomasin, että edelleenkin linjalla 46 liikennöidään Perliin, kuten tässä: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...9493_ptl84.JPG. Yli kolme kuukautta ollut aikaa korjata teksti, eikä vieläkään ole saatu mitään aikaiseksi, pitänee laittaa palautetta.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Olin muuten yksi päivä Kangasalla, ja huomasin, että edelleenkin linjalla 46 liikennöidään Perliin, kuten tässä: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...9493_ptl84.JPG. Yli kolme kuukautta ollut aikaa korjata teksti, eikä vieläkään ole saatu mitään aikaiseksi, pitänee laittaa palautetta.


Käytetty fonttia josta puuttuu ääkköset eli skandinaaviset Å, Ä ja Ö.

----------


## nickr

> Käytetty fonttia josta puuttuu ääkköset eli skandinaaviset Å, Ä ja Ö.


Mikä tekee tästä erikoista on että ollessaan esim. linjalla 9 tai 19, noissa samoissa autoissa, joissa näkee Perl-tekstiä (siis #81-#86) lukee ihan normaalisti "Lielahti/Lentävänniemi". Toki lukee järkyttävän pienellä, mutta ä-kirjaimet näkyvät normaalisti, vaikka fontti on sama kuin linjalla 46. Esim. tänään auto #83 linjalla 9 näytti ä:t ihan normaalisti.

----------


## vallum

19.11

PirTil #12/26

----------


## vallum

25.11

TKL #75/koronarokotusbussi

----------


## nickr

1.12.

TKL #89 täräytti TKL #15:n perään Tuulensuussa. Aamulehden uutisen (https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008444806.html) mukaan molemmat jouduttiin hinaamaan pois, #89 ilmeisesti tuulilasinsa takia, mutta olisiko sähköbussista mennyt sitten akku sököksi, sehän tuolla peräpäässä kai on. 
Ratikkaliikenne tästä tietysti keskeytyi, mutta tällä kertaa liikenteenohjauksella oli järkeäkin mukana, sillä kolmosen ratikat laitettiin kääntymään Sorin aukiolla, eikä linjan liikenne näin keskeytynyt muuta kuin Koskipuisto-Pyynikintori -välillä. Siitä huolimatta Keskustorin pysäkillä useampi kymmenen ihmistä odotti ratikkaa, vaikka näytön alareunan tiedotteessa hyvin selvästi sanottiin, että ratikat kulkevat vasta Koskipuistosta.

----------


## killerpop

Iltapäivästä 1.12. mahdollisesti tämän TKL:n peräänajon myötä oli TKL #132 linjalla 7. Harvemmin tällä runkolinjalla pätkiä on näkynyt sitten elokuun.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Aamulehden uutisen (https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008444806.html) mukaan...[/ATTACH]


Aamulehden kommentit ovat näköjään vielä asteen pahempia kuin Hesarin kommentit:




Tuossa siis kaksi eniten ääniä saanutta kommenttia.

----------


## nickr

> Iltapäivästä 1.12. mahdollisesti tämän TKL:n peräänajon myötä oli TKL #132 linjalla 7. Harvemmin tällä runkolinjalla pätkiä on näkynyt sitten elokuun.


Linjalla 7 oli tänään myös toinen pätkä, TKL #48, sen lisäksi linjalla 8 näkyi TKL #5. Ihan kuin olisi jotain pulaa teliautoista, ainakin linjalla 8 mikä tahansa muu kuin teliauto on melkeinpä huonoin mahdollinen sijoitus.

----------


## Rebiaf

> 1.12.
> 
> TKL #89 täräytti TKL #15:n perään Tuulensuussa. Aamulehden uutisen (https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008444806.html) mukaan molemmat jouduttiin hinaamaan pois, #89 ilmeisesti tuulilasinsa takia, mutta olisiko sähköbussista mennyt sitten akku sököksi, sehän tuolla peräpäässä kai on. 
> Ratikkaliikenne tästä tietysti keskeytyi, mutta tällä kertaa liikenteenohjauksella oli järkeäkin mukana, sillä kolmosen ratikat laitettiin kääntymään Sorin aukiolla, eikä linjan liikenne näin keskeytynyt muuta kuin Koskipuisto-Pyynikintori -välillä. Siitä huolimatta Keskustorin pysäkillä useampi kymmenen ihmistä odotti ratikkaa, vaikka näytön alareunan tiedotteessa hyvin selvästi sanottiin, että ratikat kulkevat vasta Koskipuistosta.


Eiköhän noi molemmat olisi ollut ajettavissa paikalta pois jos olisi ollut joku ajamaan. Sähkäristä en tiedä, mutta 89 on vielä siinä kunnossa, että pääsisi linjan loppuun eikä tarvitsisi välttämättä koko keskustaa tukkia. :Laughing: Tkl:llä olisi kaikella kunnioituksella kehittämistä häiriötilanteiden hoidossa. Tarpeettoman paljon häiriötä syntyy kun autot jää niille sijoilleen vaikka voisi ajaa seuraavalle sivukadulle tai pysäkille.

----------


## kalle.

> Eiköhän noi molemmat olisi ollut ajettavissa paikalta pois jos olisi ollut joku ajamaan. Sähkäristä en tiedä, mutta 89 on vielä siinä kunnossa, että pääsisi linjan loppuun eikä tarvitsisi välttämättä koko keskustaa tukkia.Tkl:llä olisi kaikella kunnioituksella kehittämistä häiriötilanteiden hoidossa. Tarpeettoman paljon häiriötä syntyy kun autot jää niille sijoilleen vaikka voisi ajaa seuraavalle sivukadulle tai pysäkille.


Tässä tapauksessa sivuun ajaminen ei ollut luvallista, sillä paikalla ollut poliisipartio kielsi autojen siirtämisen ajamalla.

----------


## Eppu

2.12. Pitkästä aikaa Scala runkolinjalla, kun Paunu #165 palveli linjalla 8. Minuutti havaintohetkestä samaan suuntaan (Haukiluoma) kulki myös Paunu #158. Samoin toiseen suuntaan peräkkäin liikkuivat samalla linjalla Paunu #149 ja TKL #84, joista jälkimmäinen ohitti ensimmäisen Tipotien kohdalla. Aika tyypillistä näin pitkällä linjalla, että ajetaan peräkkäin, eikä 7,5 minuutin "etumatkaa" ole lainkaan vaikeaa kuroa kiinni. Riittää vain muutamat punaiset liikennevalot sekä pari isompaa asiakasrypästä tietyiltä pysäkeiltä. Kahden ensimmäisen auton tapauksessa isona tekijänä lie ollut mm. Hatanpään koulu.

----------


## nickr

> 2.12. Pitkästä aikaa Scala runkolinjalla, kun Paunu #165 palveli linjalla 8. Minuutti havaintohetkestä samaan suuntaan (Haukiluoma) kulki myös Paunu #158. Samoin toiseen suuntaan peräkkäin liikkuivat samalla linjalla Paunu #149 ja TKL #84, joista jälkimmäinen ohitti ensimmäisen Tipotien kohdalla. Aika tyypillistä näin pitkällä linjalla, että ajetaan peräkkäin, eikä 7,5 minuutin "etumatkaa" ole lainkaan vaikeaa kuroa kiinni. Riittää vain muutamat punaiset liikennevalot sekä pari isompaa asiakasrypästä tietyiltä pysäkeiltä. Kahden ensimmäisen auton tapauksessa isona tekijänä lie ollut mm. Hatanpään koulu.


Ohoh, kävipäs tuuri, olin nimittäin juuri tuossa 165:ssa keskustaan asti. Hatanpään koululta ei kuitenkaan tullut kuin muutama kyytiin, ja Sorin aukiolle tultiin noin pari minuuttia myöhässä. Sorin aukiolla oli kuitenkin kuljettajanvaihto, josta iso osa meni ihan heidän rupatteluun. Kun uusi kuljettaja oli vihdoin valmiina lähtöön, niin valot tietysti vaihtuivat punaisiksi, ja tästä tuli vielä minuutti-kaksi lisää myöhästymistä. Joten yhteensä ainakin 4-5 minuuttia oltiin Sorin aukiolla. Keskustorilta lähdettiin jo kahdeksan minuuttia myöhässä ja siinä vaiheessa seuraava auto (eli tuo #158) olikin jo melkein saanut kiinni.

Myös toinen teli-Scala, Paunu #172 oli tänään linjalla 6.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Tässä tapauksessa sivuun ajaminen ei ollut luvallista, sillä paikalla ollut poliisipartio kielsi autojen siirtämisen ajamalla.


Siirrän syyttävän sormeni osoittamaan poliisin suuntaan. Kolarissa itsessään tuskin oli aihetta siihen ettei autoja olisi voinut välittömästi siirtää pois aiheuttamasta häiriötä ratikoille ja muulle bussiliikenteelle.

----------


## VHi

> Siirrän syyttävän sormeni osoittamaan poliisin suuntaan. Kolarissa itsessään tuskin oli aihetta siihen ettei autoja olisi voinut välittömästi siirtää pois aiheuttamasta häiriötä ratikoille ja muulle bussiliikenteelle.


En ole tarkemmin asiaan perehtynyt, mutta jäin miettimään, että miten tiheään esim. Hämeenkadulla on vaihteita. Olisiko tällainen onnettomuuskohta mahdollista ohittaa vastaantulevan liikenteen kiskoa pitkin, ja näin vältyttäisiin liikenteen katkaisemiselta?

----------


## Scalamies

3.12 havainnot

PirTil #21 / 19
TKL #68 / 7 

lisäksi eilen (2.12) oli molemmat "hybridi"solarikset #11 ja #12 linjalla 58.

----------


## heto

> En ole tarkemmin asiaan perehtynyt, mutta jäin miettimään, että miten tiheään esim. Hämeenkadulla on vaihteita. Olisiko tällainen onnettomuuskohta mahdollista ohittaa vastaantulevan liikenteen kiskoa pitkin, ja näin vältyttäisiin liikenteen katkaisemiselta?


Taitaa tieliikennelaki pistää tässä hanttiin:




> Muun liikenteen kanssa yhteisellä ajokaistalla raitiovaunua on ajettava kaistan mukaiseen ajosuuntaan. Raitiovaunua saa peruuttaa tai ajaa muuta liikennettä vastaan vain, jos erityiset olosuhteet sitä vaativat ja se ei vaaranna turvallisuutta eikä haittaa tarpeettomasti muuta liikennettä.


En ole lakimies, niin en mene varmaksi sanomaan, että bussien hajoaminen on erityinen olosuhde tai että raitiovaunun ajaminen väärään suuntaan Hämeenkadulla ei vaarantaisi turvallisuutta, mutta luulisin, että tässä nuo ehdot eivät täyty.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En ole lakimies, niin en mene varmaksi sanomaan, että bussien hajoaminen on erityinen olosuhde tai että raitiovaunun ajaminen väärään suuntaan Hämeenkadulla ei vaarantaisi turvallisuutta, mutta luulisin, että tässä nuo ehdot eivät täyty.


Toki nyt on kyse joukkoliikennekadusta ja alhaisesta nopeusrajoituksesta. Mutta epäilemättä asia, mikä kannattaa selvittää etukäteen ja kysyä myös poliisin yms. kantaa, kävisikö väärään suuuntaan ajaminen päinsä Hämeenkadulla ja millä edellytyksin. Liikenneohjauksen ei kannata ehkä omin päin ex tempore tehdä päätöstä asiasta.

(Ja taisi sitä paitsi olla, että vaihteiden määrää vähennettiin aika tavalla alkuperäisestä suunnitelmasta ja puolenvaihtopaikkoja on usein vain ns. toiseen suuntaan: siis esim. siirtyminen eteläiseltä raiteelta pohjoiselle onnistuu helposti, mutta toisin päin pitäisi käyttää täsmälleen samaa reittiä, jolloin kokonaisuutena vaunun pitäisi ajaa z-muotoinen lenkki: ensin ajaa puolenvaihtopaikan yli, sitten vaihtaa puolta peruuttamalla ja tämän jälkeen jatkaa eteenpäin väärää raidetta. Eli nämä vaihteet soveltuvat kyllä vaunujen kääntämiseen keskellä linjaa, mutta eivät kovin hyvin yksisuuntaiseen liikenteseen.)

----------


## Scalamies

7.12

Paunu #113 / 41

----------


## nickr

9.12. avoimesta datasta:

PTL #5 / 79
PTL #21 / 79

TKL #5 / 7
TKL #6 / 7

Paunu #139 / 10 (tuo auto ei ole pitkään aikaan ollut juuri muualla kuin Teiskon suunnalla)

Paunu #164 / 6 (ehdin jo luulla, että tämänkin auton ajot on ohi, kun ei ole tainnut kesän jälkeen näkyä, mutta toisin kävi)

----------


## Eppu

> 9.12. avoimesta datasta:
> Paunu #139 / 10 (tuo auto ei ole pitkään aikaan ollut juuri muualla kuin Teiskon suunnalla)


Eilen Paunu kunnostautui ja sijoitti linjalle 10 auton #80. Sinänsä jokseenkin eksoottinen valinta pakasta vetää takaoveton bussi linjalle, etenkin kun liikennöintisopimuksissa on pykälä takaoven olemassaolosta. Ja muutenkin nämä bussit, joissa lastenvaunupaikka on mielestäni väärällä puolella, ovat varsin outoja enkä ainakaan minä ole niistä koskaan tykännyt.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Eilen Paunu kunnostautui ja sijoitti linjalle 10 auton #80. Sinänsä jokseenkin eksoottinen valinta pakasta vetää takaoveton bussi linjalle, etenkin kun liikennöintisopimuksissa on pykälä takaoven olemassaolosta. Ja muutenkin nämä bussit, joissa lastenvaunupaikka on mielestäni väärällä puolella, ovat varsin outoja enkä ainakaan minä ole niistä koskaan tykännyt.


Toisaalta se on kuitenkin noin vuoden uudempi kuin linjalle tarjottu kalusto ja samalla alustalla. Luulen, että sinne on tarjottu vara-autoksi aikanaan joku seutuliikenteen takaoveton, joten tuokin kelpaa.

----------


## Scalamies

16.12 havaintoja 

Paunun scalat #164 ja #165 linjalla 6. 
Paunu #63 / 10
LL #107 / 15A
PTL #55 / 13
PTL #20 / 85 

pirtilin ylöjärven vakiautoista #58 ei ole näkynyt pitkään aikaan liikenteessä.

----------


## vaajy

Paunun #148, jota en ole nähnyt pitkään aikaan, on nykyään viikonloppuisin linjalla 8.

Ennen oli vakiokalustoa linjalla 1, mutta tämä kun muuttui, niin kuljettaja sanoi että on useimmiten linjalla 6 tai apulaisena muilla linjoilla.

----------


## vaajy

18.12.21 klo 13.45 linjalla 8 bussissa #151 matkalla Tampereelle. Autossa oli isompikin vikatilanne, vaihto Hatanpäällä lennosta toiseen autoon #114. #151 vietiin Nekalaan. Väinö Paunu Oy:n autoja.

Naiskuskin mukaan oli mennyt ilmastointi rikki. Kauheaa hurinaa kuului koko matkan ajan.

----------


## vaajy

Hei.

#151 bongattu eilen linjalla 10 Kaukajärvelle eli saivat ilmastointiongelman fiksattua.

Toisen havainnon tein, että Paunun busseissa jaetaan joskus Paunu ExpressBus-heijastimia. Eilen sain yhden autossa #149 linjalla 9 Kyöstiin.



Vaihdossa kuljettaja sai Tobleronen (1 kpl) ja joulutoivotukset. Olen jakanut nyt jouluna muuallakin Paunun busseissa linjalla 8.

Viime viikolla sai naiskuski kasissa Paunun autossa. Olivat kovasti mielissään arvostuksesta.

Vieläkin harmittaa, että lähtevät kesäkuussa linjalta.

----------


## killerpop

> Hei.
> 
> #151 bongattu eilen linjalla 10


Olisko tullut #129:n tilalle joka oli levinny noin 12:30 aikoihin Metson pysäkille suunnassa Tahmelaan.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 25.12. LL #106/80Y. Autohan otti kylkikontaktia syksyllä Onkiniemen tienoilla, mutta näemmä taas radalla

----------


## nickr

Tänään joulupäivänä, kuten ties kuinka monena edellisenä jouluna, bussien sijaintitietoja ei näkynyt avoimessa datassa. Yksittäinen bussi saattoi aina välillä ilmaantua, mutta katosi taas nopeasti. Ratikat sen sijaan ovat näkyneet kartalla koko päivän.

Ehkä hieman yllättäen, TKL:llä on ollut tänään pelkästään 8700-telejä linjoilla, lukuunottamatta linjalla 2 ollutta autoa #58. Ainakin #77, #84, #88, #91 ja #93 näkyivät linjoilla. Alkuillasta avoimessa datassa vilahti myös TKL #49 linjalla 7.

Hieman huolestuttavampi havainto tuli linjan 7Y 12:10 lähdöllä Keskustorilta. Kuskin lähdettyä kymmenen minuuttia myöhässä, hän unohti kuitenkin saman tien reittinsä ja painoi Hämeenkatua rautatieasemalle asti. Siinä kohtaa reitti muistui mieleen, ja hän lähti takaisin päin Rautatienkadun, Suvantokadun ja Tuomiokirkonkadun kautta, ja päätyi sitten ajamaan yksisuuntaista Otavalankatua väärään suuntaan! Siitä Rautatienkadulle ja Hämeenkadulle, josta pääsikin jo reitille takaisin. Itse kerkesin vain perän nähdä Hämeenkadulla, joten en tiedä oliko kyydissä matkustajia, todennäköisesti kun oli Keskustorilta lähtenyt. Onneksi tuossa vuorossa sijaintitieto näkyi, niin pystyi kännykästä varmistamaan etten vain nähnyt väärin. Hieman erikoista kuitenkin, että kielletty ajosuunta -liikennemerkitkään eivät ole tuttuja kuljettajalle. 😄

----------


## killerpop

Samaisen 25.12. havaintoja. Aleksanterin kirkon kohdilla keskustaan menossa oleva auto oli kilvitetty toki 7, ylärivillä KESKUSTORI ja alarivillä 7Y NURMI. Kai tuon olisi voinu ajaa koko matkan 7Y Keskustori - Nurmi

----------


## nickr

> Samaisen 25.12. havaintoja. Aleksanterin kirkon kohdilla keskustaan menossa oleva auto oli kilvitetty toki 7, ylärivillä KESKUSTORI ja alarivillä 7Y NURMI. Kai tuon olisi voinu ajaa koko matkan 7Y Keskustori - Nurmi


Tuo 7Y onkin vähän erikoisesti järjestetty linja. Itään mennessä sen reitti on Keskustori-Nurmi, mutta länteen mennessä vain Nurmi-Linnainmaa. Aitolahdentien varrella pysäkkipäreissäkin lukee "7Y Linnainmaa", joka ei kyllä anna oikeaa kuvaa linjan päätepysäkistä. Oletan, että sieltä suunnasta tullessa bussin kilvissä lukee "7Y Linnainmaa / 7 Kalkku". Mielestäni linja voisi olla 7Y ihan Kalkkuun asti, vaikka siellä päässä reitti onkin sama, koska tuollaiset linjatunnuksen ja määränpään vaihtumiset kesken reitin aiheuttavat vain epäselvyyttä.

Ja vielä sellainen havainto, että eilen aattoiltana ainoastaan linjojen 2-10, 40, 50, 60, 70Y ja 80Y piti liikennöidä erityisaikatauluilla, mutta huomasin Reittioppaasta että myös linja 14 ajoi iltaan asti vuoroja välillä Ratina-Lamminpää-Ratina. Mahdollisesti vuorot oli järjestetty Lamminpään hautausmaan takia, mutta mahtoikohan matkustajia olla juuri ollenkaan, kun Nysse oli näistäkin vuoroista "unohtanut" mainita.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Ehkä hieman yllättäen, TKL:llä on ollut tänään pelkästään 8700-telejä linjoilla.


Hyvähän se on näin joulun pyhiksi laittaa varmaa ja talvioloissakin lämmintä kalustoa linjalle. Tyhjänä ajaessa ei kuitenkaan pääse polttoaineen kulutus mahdottoman suureksi.  :Cool:  Otan aina ilolla vastaan jos yhtiö tarjoaa 8700 teliä iänikuisten 8900 nytkyttimien sijaan. Niissä sentäs ratin saa sopivaan asentoon ja sitä voi pyörittää yhdellä sormella. Ei tule kädet kipeäksi.

----------


## vaajy

Aiemmin havaitsin, kun matkustin Vekka liikenteellä Valkeakoskelle, ettei lähimaksua ole.

Ei ole kuulemma vieläkään. Vekalla on vain tarvittava määrä kalustoa linjalla 60, joka on aina ajossa, joten laitteet kuulemma on - ei vain ehditä asentamaan.

Voiko tällainen olla mahdollista? Entä jos bussi menee epäkuntoon, jäisi aika monta lähtöä ajamatta...

60 kuuluu kuitenkin Nysse-verkostoon, eli kyllä siellä lähimaksun pitää olla.

----------


## Matias.k

> Aiemmin havaitsin, kun matkustin Vekka liikenteellä Valkeakoskelle, ettei lähimaksua ole.
> 
> Ei ole kuulemma vieläkään. Vekalla on vain tarvittava määrä kalustoa linjalla 60, joka on aina ajossa, joten laitteet kuulemma on - ei vain ehditä asentamaan.
> 
> Voiko tällainen olla mahdollista? Entä jos bussi menee epäkuntoon, jäisi aika monta lähtöä ajamatta...
> 
> 60 kuuluu kuitenkin Nysse-verkostoon, eli kyllä siellä lähimaksun pitää olla.


Kyllä siellä autoissa on nyt myös lähimaksu mahdollisuus.

----------


## nickr

> Aiemmin havaitsin, kun matkustin Vekka liikenteellä Valkeakoskelle, ettei lähimaksua ole.
> 
> Ei ole kuulemma vieläkään. Vekalla on vain tarvittava määrä kalustoa linjalla 60, joka on aina ajossa, joten laitteet kuulemma on - ei vain ehditä asentamaan.
> 
> Voiko tällainen olla mahdollista? Entä jos bussi menee epäkuntoon, jäisi aika monta lähtöä ajamatta...
> 
> 60 kuuluu kuitenkin Nysse-verkostoon, eli kyllä siellä lähimaksun pitää olla.


Tämä(kin) ongelma on Nyssen vastuulla. Vekalla on kyllä ihan tarpeeksi kalustoa, ettei siitä ole kiinni. Elokuussa jo kuulin yhdeltä kuljettajalta, kuinka laitteiden asennus on viivästynyt, mutta että lähipäivinä Nysse oli luvannut ne asentaa. Taisi lopulta venyä useisiin kuukausiin tuo lupaus, mutta hyvä jos nyt vihdoin on saatu asennettua.

----------


## killerpop

26.12.

TKL #39/2

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:17 ----------




> Ei ole kuulemma vieläkään.


Tämä on kuitenkin havaintoketju. Toivottavaa olisi, että kaikki postaukset perustuisivat havaintoihin eikä vain kuulopuheisiin. 



> Vekalla on vain tarvittava määrä kalustoa linjalla 60, joka on aina ajossa, joten laitteet kuulemma on - ei vain ehditä asentamaan.
> 
> Voiko tällainen olla mahdollista? Entä jos bussi menee epäkuntoon, jäisi aika monta lähtöä ajamatta...


Hämeenlinnasta saa kalustetta lyhyelläkin varoitusajalla

----------


## Scalamies

26.12

PTL #29 / 26
TKL #84 / 17
LL #186 / 80C

----------


## Rebiaf

> Hämeenlinnasta saa kalustetta lyhyelläkin varoitusajalla


Vekan varikolta Hämeenlinnasta ajaa valkeakosken keskustaan reilussa puolessa tunnissa ja tunnissa pääsee jo tampereelle. Kyse on enempikin siitä onko joku ajamaan. En tiedä heidän toimintatavoista, mutta epäilen ettei aina ole joutilasta henkilöä paikalla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vekalla on vain tarvittava määrä kalustoa linjalla 60, joka on aina ajossa, joten laitteet kuulemma on - ei vain ehditä asentamaan.


Nysse-värisiä autoja on 12 kpl (209, 301-311) ja niitä tarvitaan ajoon enintään 10 kpl samaan aikaan (60: 5 kpl, 63: 1 kpl, 64+65: 1 kpl, 66: 1 kpl, 67: 2 kpl), eli 2 autoa jää varalle.




> 60 kuuluu kuitenkin Nysse-verkostoon, eli kyllä siellä lähimaksun pitää olla.


Eikös Valkeakosken alueen liikenne kuulu Nysseen samalla periaatteella kuin usean kunnan palveluliikenne, eli toimijoiden (Valkeakosken kaupungin, Ely-keskuksen ja Vekan) ja Nyssen välillä on lippujärjestelmän käytöstä sopimus? Pystyykö palveluliikenteen autoissa maksamaan lähimaksulla? Toki on totta, että Valkeakosken liikenteen ollessa laajamittaisempaa, on yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä hyvä olla käytössä.

----------


## tkp

Nyssevuoroja jää ajamatta kuljettajien koronatartuntojen vuoksi 

https://www.aamulehti.fi/pirkanmaa/a...008505994.html

----------


## vaajy

Taas tulee kentältä kokemusta siitä miten järkevää on muutella jatkuvasti pysäkkien nimiä.

Eräs nuori tyttö oli matkalla Härmälään ja puhui puhelimessa. Kaveri sanoi, että jää Valmetinkadulla. Tyttö jäi katsomaan ulkopaikkakuntalaisena taulua, mutta Valmetinkatua ei tullut.

Lopputulema oli, että ko. Valmetinkartu on nykyään Härmälänranta. Tyttö havahtui asiaan vasta kun kerroin, että nyt menet kyllä Valmetinkadun ohi.

Onneksi oli yksi pysäkki mennyt, ja yksi lisää kun kuljettaja ei avannut toistamiseen sitä ovea, kun tyttö havahtui asiaan. Lopulta hänelle koitui pysäkkinimen muutoksesta ylimääräinen 1,5 kilometrin extra kävely.

Samoin sitä seuraava pysäkki Karhumäki (7000) on nykyään Härmälänoja, vaikka Härmälän kanssa sillä on vähän mitään tekemistä, kun alue kuuluu Pirkkalaan.

Jatkuvasti saa olla katselemassa noita pysäkkien nimiä ettei neuvo vahingossakaan väärin, koska tosiaan niin moni jää katsomaan sitä bussin pysäkkinäyttöä, ja lopulta menee pysäkistä ohi.

Tavallinen käyttäjä oppii sen pysäkin ja kertoo kaverille, niin sitten on soppa valmis, bussin pysäkkinäyttö sanoo mikä Valmetinkatu? Ja kukaan ei sanallakaan tiedota Nyssellä mikä muuttuu ja miksi.

Ja sit vielä sekin, että kuljettajan olisi hyvä tietää missä mennään, mutta eihän näistä perillä pysy, kun täytyy olla koko ajan hienompaa nimeä pysäkeille painamassa mieleen.

Onneksi kävely on kuitenkin hyödyllistä, paitsi jos uskaltautuu linjan päätepysäkille Valmetinkatua etsimään, silloin tosin pääsee samalla ajoneuvolla yleensä takaisin bussitietoutta rikkaampana - niin kaverikin tietää.

----------


## nickr

> Taas tulee kentältä kokemusta siitä miten järkevää on muutella jatkuvasti pysäkkien nimiä.
> 
> Eräs nuori tyttö oli matkalla Härmälään ja puhui puhelimessa. Kaveri sanoi, että jää Valmetinkadulla. Tyttö jäi katsomaan ulkopaikkakuntalaisena taulua, mutta Valmetinkatua ei tullut.
> 
> Lopputulema oli, että ko. Valmetinkartu on nykyään Härmälänranta. Tyttö havahtui asiaan vasta kun kerroin, että nyt menet kyllä Valmetinkadun ohi.
> 
> Onneksi oli yksi pysäkki mennyt, ja yksi lisää kun kuljettaja ei avannut toistamiseen sitä ovea, kun tyttö havahtui asiaan. Lopulta hänelle koitui pysäkkinimen muutoksesta ylimääräinen 1,5 kilometrin extra kävely.
> 
> Samoin sitä seuraava pysäkki Karhumäki (7000) on nykyään Härmälänoja, vaikka Härmälän kanssa sillä on vähän mitään tekemistä, kun alue kuuluu Pirkkalaan.
> ...


Tuo Valmetinkatu -pysäkkinimi on ollut niiltä ajoilta kun Härmälänrannan alueella ei muuta ollut kuin Valmetinkatu. Nyt kun koko alue lähenee jo valmistumista, niin on mielestäni paljon kuvaavampaa muuttaa pysäkin nimi Härmälänrannaksi. Suurin osa tamperelaisista kuitenkin tietää missä on Härmälänranta, Valmetinkatua tuskin tuntee yhtä moni. En nyt tarkkaa aikaa tiedä, mutta ainakin puolisen vuotta on tuo pysäkki ollut jo Härmälänranta-nimellä.

Härmälänoja-nimi taas on mielestäni hyvä, koska noin 50 metrin päässä sijaitsee Härmälänoja. Mistään Karhumäen sijainnista minulla ei ole mitään tietoa, onko sellainen paikka joskus ollut Pirkkalassa, vai onko se keksitty pysäkkinimeksi vain huvin vuoksi? Ainakaan kartasta ei löydy. Lähin Karhumäki-niminen pysäkki sijaitsee kuitenkin Lempäälässä, joten ehkä myös siksi on nimi muutettu, ettei ole samannimisiä pysäkkejä eri kunnissa.

Osa pysäkkinimimuutoksista on minunkin mielestäni erikoisia, kuten se että Lielahdessa on viiden pysäkin nimeksi muutettu pelkkä Lielahti (aikaisemmin ollut esim. Harjuntausta ja Lielahtikeskus), vaikka pysäkit sijaitsevat jopa 500 metrin päässä toisistaan.

----------


## vaajy

> Tuo Valmetinkatu -pysäkkinimi on ollut niiltä ajoilta kun Härmälänrannan alueella ei muuta ollut kuin Valmetinkatu. Nyt kun koko alue lähenee jo valmistumista, niin on mielestäni paljon kuvaavampaa muuttaa pysäkin nimi Härmälänrannaksi. Suurin osa tamperelaisista kuitenkin tietää missä on Härmälänranta, Valmetinkatua tuskin tuntee yhtä moni. En nyt tarkkaa aikaa tiedä, mutta ainakin puolisen vuotta on tuo pysäkki ollut jo Härmälänranta-nimellä.
> 
> Härmälänoja-nimi taas on mielestäni hyvä, koska noin 50 metrin päässä sijaitsee Härmälänoja. Mistään Karhumäen sijainnista minulla ei ole mitään tietoa, onko sellainen paikka joskus ollut Pirkkalassa, vai onko se keksitty pysäkkinimeksi vain huvin vuoksi? Ainakaan kartasta ei löydy. Lähin Karhumäki-niminen pysäkki sijaitsee kuitenkin Lempäälässä, joten ehkä myös siksi on nimi muutettu, ettei ole samannimisiä pysäkkejä eri kunnissa.
> 
> Osa pysäkkinimimuutoksista on minunkin mielestäni erikoisia, kuten se että Lielahdessa on viiden pysäkin nimeksi muutettu pelkkä Lielahti (aikaisemmin ollut esim. Harjuntausta ja Lielahtikeskus), vaikka pysäkit sijaitsevat jopa 500 metrin päässä toisistaan.


Muutos on aina hyvästä, mutta valitettavasti käyttäjille asti se ei aina tule.

Kiva siinä on neuvoa vieraita, kavereita, että jää pois Valmetinkadulla ja se ihminen jää kyttäämään Valmetinkatua pysäkkitv:stä.

Myös jonkun syyn takia Pirkkalassa Suupantori ja Pirkkala pysäkit ovat vaihtaneet paikkaa. Mielestäni Suupantori/Suuppa ei ole K-kaupan kohdalla, missä se nyt on. Olen sentään asunut kymmenen vuotta Pirkkalassa.

Ehdotan, että Suupantori-pysäkkinimi siirretään takaisin oikealle paikalleen.

Tällainen havainto vielä pysäkkinimien vaihdoista.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Muutos on aina hyvästä, mutta valitettavasti käyttäjille asti se ei aina tule.
> 
> Kiva siinä on neuvoa vieraita, kavereita, että jää pois Valmetinkadulla ja se ihminen jää kyttäämään Valmetinkatua pysäkkitv:stä.
> 
> Myös jonkun syyn takia Pirkkalassa Suupantori ja Pirkkala pysäkit ovat vaihtaneet paikkaa. Mielestäni Suupantori/Suuppa ei ole K-kaupan kohdalla, missä se nyt on. Olen sentään asunut kymmenen vuotta Pirkkalassa.
> 
> Ehdotan, että Suupantori-pysäkkinimi siirretään takaisin oikealle paikalleen.
> 
> Tällainen havainto vielä pysäkkinimien vaihdoista.


Itse ehdotan että laitat ehdotuksesi esimerkiksi www.nysse.fi etkä jlf.

----------


## Precise

Yllä mainitut pysäkinnimimuutokset ovat mielestäni perusteltuja, mutta Nysse on kovin laiska tiedottamaan näistä HSL:ään verrattuna. Lisäksi muutoksia tehdään pitkin vuotta, kun HSL-alueella näitä on käsittääkseni keskitetty vuodenvaihteen yhteyteen.

----------


## vaajy

Havainto, Väinö Paunu Oy:n bussit paikallisliikenteessä NYSSE ovat saaneet nauhat etummaisille penkeille.

Nauhojen takia etupenkkejä ei pääse käyttämään.

Länsilinjojen autoissa, TKL:ssä ei ole, vaikka Nysse sallii taas niiden laiton koronaviruksen takia. PTL:n autossa ei myöskään ole nauhaa.

Tuntuu jotenkin oudolta, että vain yhtä toimijaa kiinnostaa matkustajien ja kuskien terveys. Toivotaan, että nauhat lisääntyisivät muuallakin ja terveys olisi jälleen etusijalla.

----------


## VHi

> Havainto, Väinö Paunu Oy:n bussit paikallisliikenteessä NYSSE ovat saaneet nauhat etummaisille penkeille.
> 
> Nauhojen takia etupenkkejä ei pääse käyttämään.
> 
> Länsilinjojen autoissa, TKL:ssä ei ole, vaikka Nysse sallii taas niiden laiton koronaviruksen takia. PTL:n autossa ei myöskään ole nauhaa.
> 
> Tuntuu jotenkin oudolta, että vain yhtä toimijaa kiinnostaa matkustajien ja kuskien terveys. Toivotaan, että nauhat lisääntyisivät muuallakin ja terveys olisi jälleen etusijalla.


Enemmän minua ihmetyttää se, että penkkeihin on vedetty jotain repsottavia eristysnauhoja tai ties mitä, kun montaa euroa ei maksa pätkä muovista "kettinkiä" ja muutama nippuside. Olisi tyylikkäämpi ja kestävämpi.

----------


## klt-tammerfors

> Länsilinjojen autoissa, *TKL:ssä ei ole*, vaikka Nysse sallii taas niiden laiton koronaviruksen takia. PTL:n autossa ei myöskään ole nauhaa.
> 
> Tuntuu jotenkin oudolta, että vain yhtä toimijaa kiinnostaa matkustajien ja kuskien terveys. Toivotaan, että nauhat lisääntyisivät muuallakin ja terveys olisi jälleen etusijalla.


Menin tänään TKL:n Volvo 8900:lla linjalla 38 (auton numero päässyt unohtumaan), ja etupenkeillä oli nauhat.

----------

